# Scholz: "Irresponsabile chi parla di no fly zone". Domani vertice straordinario NATO.



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2022)

Il cancelliere tedesco Scholz parla nel giorno che precede il vertice straordinario NATO, a cui presenzieranno anche Biden e Zelensky (in remoto) e nel quale, in base alle anticipazioni, si parlerà anche di conflitto atomico e supporto militare più attivo all'Ucraina.

"C'è una cosa che mi disturba immensamente: quando nei commenti si afferma con leggerezza che si dovrebbe osare di più, per esempio attivando una no-fly zone sull'Ucraina, perchè tanto Putin non attaccherebbe la Nato.
Ebbene, questo tipo di speculazioni le trovo irresponsabili: innanzitutto, perchè non considerano affatto il rischio legato ad una tale azione. Ossia il rischio di una guerra diretta tra la Nato e la Russia.
Pertanto, tutti possono contare sul fatto che io non mi farò impressionare dal richiamo di una no-fly zone."

*Putin: "Non saranno più accettati pagamenti in dollaro o euro per il gas russo.
Solo in rubli. Tutti i contratti verranno rispettati."* 

*Il giornalista filo russo Solovieviv avverte:"All'Europa c'è solo una cosa da dire. Cioè che se la Nato intervenisse con qualche tipo di missione di Peacekeeping ci sarebbe una **risposta nucleare".*


*Attenzione: no flame, no offtopic.
Restare sui temi d'attualità. Psicoanalisi su opinioni o classificazioni di utenti non sono ammesse. Ognuno è libero di pensarla come crede.*


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

SCANDALO RAI3: L'IDOLO DEI PUTINIANI ORSINI SOTTO CONTRATTO RAI PER OSPITATE ALLA TRASMISSIONE CARTABIANCA PER 2000 EURO A PUNTATA PER 6 PUNTATE.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> SCANDALO RAI3: L'IDOLO DEI PUTINIANI ORSINI SOTTO CONTRATTO RAI PER OSPITATE ALLA TRASMISSIONE CARTABIANCA PER 2000 EURO A PUNTATA PER 6 PUNTATE.


ne parlavamo prima.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il cancelliere tedesco Scholz parla nel giorno che precede il vertice straordinario NATO, a cui presenzieranno anche Biden e Zelensky (in remoto) e nel quale, in base alle anticipazioni, si parlerà anche di conflitto atomico e supporto militare più attivo all'Ucraina.
> 
> "C'è una cosa che mi disturba immensamente: quando nei commenti si afferma con leggerezza che si dovrebbe osare di più, per esempio attivando una no-fly zone sull'Ucraina, perchè tanto Putin non attaccherebbe la Nato.
> Ebbene, questo tipo di speculazioni le trovo irresponsabili: innanzitutto, perchè non considerano affatto il rischio legato ad una tale azione. Ossia il rischio di una guerra diretta tra la Nato e la Russia.
> ...



una no-fly zone è de facto una entrata in guerra, perchè dovresti bombardare aerei e contro-aerea. Comunque non so se state seguendo la TV Russa in questi giorni, oramai parlano quotidianamente di attacchi atomici, invasione dei paesi baltici e della Polonia ecc..


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il cancelliere tedesco Scholz parla nel giorno che precede il vertice straordinario NATO, a cui presenzieranno anche Biden e Zelensky (in remoto) e nel quale, in base alle anticipazioni, si parlerà anche di conflitto atomico e supporto militare più attivo all'Ucraina.
> 
> *"C'è una cosa che mi disturba immensamente: quando nei commenti si afferma con leggerezza che si dovrebbe osare di più, per esempio attivando una no-fly zone sull'Ucraina, perchè tanto Putin non attaccherebbe la Nato.
> Ebbene, questo tipo di speculazioni le trovo irresponsabili: innanzitutto, perchè non considerano affatto il rischio legato ad una tale azione. Ossia il rischio di una guerra diretta tra la Nato e la Russia.
> ...



Grazie a Dio esiste qualche leader che ragiona.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Comunque non so se state seguendo la TV Russa in questi giorni, oramai parlano quotidianamente di attacchi atomici, invasione dei paesi baltici e della Polonia ecc..


Davvero?

Ma hai visto tu o hai sentito dire?


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> una no-fly zone è de facto una entrata in guerra, perchè dovresti bombardare aerei e contro-aerea. Comunque non so se state seguendo la TV Russa in questi giorni, oramai parlano quotidianamente di attacchi atomici, invasione dei paesi baltici e della Polonia ecc..


Visto delle clip... Pazzesco. Si parla anche di invadere un lembo della Lituania per ricongiungere Kaliningrad


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Davvero?
> 
> Ma hai visto tu o hai sentito dire?



ho traduzioni simultanee in casa visto che la mia ragazza parla russo (suo padre è russo) e ho una sua amica di Lugansk ospite in questi giorni che è scappata dall' Ucraina. Mi sto facendo una cultura russa a 360 gradi.


----------



## vota DC (23 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> una no-fly zone è de facto una entrata in guerra, perchè dovresti bombardare aerei e contro-aerea. Comunque non so se state seguendo la TV Russa in questi giorni, oramai parlano quotidianamente di attacchi atomici, invasione dei paesi baltici e della Polonia ecc..


Meglio un intervento di terra nella zona non controllata dai russi a questo punto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> SCANDALO RAI3: L'IDOLO DEI PUTINIANI ORSINI SOTTO CONTRATTO RAI PER OSPITATE ALLA TRASMISSIONE CARTABIANCA PER 2000 EURO A PUNTATA PER 6 PUNTATE.


te credo che fa comodo fare il bastian contrario, 2000 euro per dire banalità faziose


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> una no-fly zone è de facto una entrata in guerra, perchè dovresti bombardare aerei e contro-aerea. Comunque non so se state seguendo la TV Russa in questi giorni, oramai parlano quotidianamente di attacchi atomici, invasione dei paesi baltici e della Polonia ecc..


questi fatti andrebbero messi in faccia ai tipi come orsini che ripetono il copione della soluzione diplomatica, il dialogo funziona se dall'altra parte c'è uno disposto a sentire.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il cancelliere tedesco Scholz parla nel giorno che precede il vertice straordinario NATO, a cui presenzieranno anche Biden e Zelensky (in remoto) e nel quale, in base alle anticipazioni, si parlerà anche di conflitto atomico e supporto militare più attivo all'Ucraina.
> 
> "C'è una cosa che mi disturba immensamente: quando nei commenti si afferma con leggerezza che si dovrebbe osare di più, per esempio attivando una no-fly zone sull'Ucraina, perchè tanto Putin non attaccherebbe la Nato.
> Ebbene, questo tipo di speculazioni le trovo irresponsabili: innanzitutto, perchè non considerano affatto il rischio legato ad una tale azione. Ossia il rischio di una guerra diretta tra la Nato e la Russia.
> ...



Bene Scholz, che come tutti ha i suoi sporchi interessi nella guerra, ma è giusto mettere i puntini sulle i anche nelle cose banali.
Troppe teste calde in vista del vertice di domani, tra cui l'ubriacone spettinato e il vecchio con la demenza senile.


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il cancelliere tedesco Scholz parla nel giorno che precede il vertice straordinario NATO, a cui presenzieranno anche Biden e Zelensky (in remoto) e nel quale, in base alle anticipazioni, si parlerà anche di conflitto atomico e supporto militare più attivo all'Ucraina.
> 
> "C'è una cosa che mi disturba immensamente: quando nei commenti si afferma con leggerezza che si dovrebbe osare di più, per esempio attivando una no-fly zone sull'Ucraina, perchè tanto Putin non attaccherebbe la Nato.
> Ebbene, questo tipo di speculazioni le trovo irresponsabili: innanzitutto, perchè non considerano affatto il rischio legato ad una tale azione. Ossia il rischio di una guerra diretta tra la Nato e la Russia.
> ...



Bravo questo tedesco. Non è la prima volta che lo sottolinea.


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> te credo che fa comodo fare il bastian contrario, 2000 euro per dire banalità faziose


a parte che non dice banalità, poi è una cosa normale pagare un professore universitario per un impegno costante
un conto è andare una volta, diverso è che ci vai sempre praticamente a fare da consulente tecnico
secondo te gli altri in tv non vengono pagati ?
va gratis ogni domenica burioni da fazio ?


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

Orsini is the new Montagnier


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ho traduzioni simultanee in casa visto che la mia ragazza parla russo (suo padre è russo) e ho una sua amica di Lugansk ospite in questi giorni che è scappata dall' Ucraina. Mi sto facendo una cultura russa a 360 gradi.


Cioè sulla Tv di stato russa si auspica l' invasione delle repubbliche baltiche?

Comunque ieri ho visto un documentario, Citizen K, una bambina domanda a Vladimir quale fosse stato il momento peggiore della sua vita: la caduta dell' Unione Sovietica

Ha risposto senza tentennamenti


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a parte che non dice banalità, poi è una cosa normale pagare un professore universitario per un impegno costante
> un conto è andare una volta, diverso è che ci vai sempre praticamente a fare da consulente


opinabile, per me dire bisogna fare la pace e non dire come è una banalità, anzi lo dice bisogna dialogare con putin peccato che putin non abbia assoluta voglia di parlare


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bene Scholz, che come tutti ha i suoi sporchi interessi nella guerra, ma è giusto mettere i puntini sulle i anche nelle cose banali.
> Troppe teste calde in vista del vertice di domani, tra cui *l'ubriacone spettinato e il vecchio con la demenza senile*.


 un bravo fumettista potrebbe fare i soldoni con le caricature degli attuali leader mondiali..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Orsini is the new Montagnier


per chi fa cherry piking è il nuovo montagnier


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

PUTIN non lascerà mai questo conflitto da sconfitto.
Questo è certo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cioè sulla Tv di stato russa si auspica l' invasione delle repubbliche baltiche?
> 
> Comunque ieri ho visto un documentario, Citizen K, una bambina domanda a Vladimir quale fosse stato il momento peggiore della sua vita: la caduta dell' Unione Sovietica
> 
> Ha risposto senza tentennamenti



sì lo dicono in tutte le salse. Premessa: non sono i politici o uomini di stato ma i giornalisti o ospiti. Immagino faccia parte di un programma di "intimidazione" mediatico, o almeno lo spero. Testualmente parlano di "dovremmo usare attacchi nucleari", "La Polonia e la Lituania parlano troppo, dovremmo insegnare qualcosa", "apriamo un corridoio per Kaliningrad" e cose del genere


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> opinabile, per me dire bisogna fare la pace e non dire come è una banalità, anzi lo dice bisogna dialogare con putin peccato che putin non abbia assoluta voglia di parlare


certo che l'ha detto in quell'intervento come, vai a rivedere il video.
mettendo da parte la finta superiorità sull'altro, visto che si è fatto lo stesso pure a Occidente, e scendendo a compromessi.
l'Ucraina è un paese cuscinetto per la Russia e deve restare fuori dalle grinfie americane
così come gli americani non accetterebbero mai che il Messico facesse un'alleanza con la Russia
si parte da questo


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sì lo dicono in tutte le salse. Premessa: non sono i politici o uomini di stato ma i giornalisti o ospiti. Immagino faccia parte di un programma di "intimidazione" mediatico, o almeno lo spero. Testualmente parlano di "dovremmo usare attacchi nucleari", "La Polonia e la Lituania parlano troppo, dovremmo insegnare qualcosa", "apriamo un corridoio per Kaliningrad" e cose del genere


Sono allibito


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cioè sulla Tv di stato russa si auspica l' invasione delle repubbliche baltiche?
> 
> Comunque ieri ho visto un documentario, Citizen K, una bambina domanda a Vladimir quale fosse stato il momento peggiore della sua vita: la caduta dell' Unione Sovietica
> 
> Ha risposto senza tentennamenti


ma è scontato sia cosi, è nata dopo la seconda guerra mondiale nel momento apicale dell'unione sovietica, faceva parte del kgb quindi oltre a vivere certi accadimenti in prima persona gli ha vissuti pure dall'interno, e sempre in prima persona e prima linea ha visto sgretolarsi tutto cio in cui credeva


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Orsini is the new Montagnier


Beh se si è iniettato lo Sputnik non escludo faccia la sua stessa fine


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> per chi fa cherry piking è il nuovo montagnier



Sicuramente. Ma anche per gli appecorati a tutti i costi. Da togli mascherina a metti bandierina è un attimo.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> PUTIN non lascerà mai questo conflitto da sconfitto.
> Questo è certo



Penso anche io, tumore o non tumore questo è uno che anche se è sano come un pesce si butterebbe a capofitto in un conflitto nucleare solo per portarci insieme a lui e non dover guardare un ridimensionamento globale della sua amata Russia.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

Con tutto il rispetto per questo Orsini, per me è importante quello che ha detto il Cancelliere tedesco.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> certo che l'ha detto in quell'intervento come, vai a rivedere il video.
> mettendo da parte la finta superiorità sull'altro, visto che si è fatto lo stesso pure a Occidente, e scendendo a compromessi.
> l'Ucraina è un paese cuscinetto per la Russia e deve restare fuori dalle grinfie americane
> così come gli americani non accetterebbero mai che il Messico facesse un'alleanza con la Russia
> si parte da questo


ma ancora con sta storia dell'ucraina cuscinetto? putin va in giro dicendo che all'amico baffone biellorusso serve uno sbocco sul mare, sul mare ci sono le repubbliche baltiche, ex urss, poi se è consequenziale in quello che dice, visto che minoranze russe saranno presenti in tutte le nazioni ex urss dopo l'ucraina dovrà liberare i fratelli russofoni pure in georgia, repubbliche baltiche ecc Poi ci si vuole illudere che il pazzoide di putin si accontenti dell'ucraina cuscinetto illudiamoci pure


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto di questo Orsini, per me è importante quello che ha detto il Cancelliere tedesco.


Il cancelliere tedesco però ha anche detto che è il momento di riarmarsi e ha annunciato 100 miliardi.

Detto dalla Germania fa sempre un pò preoccupare


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sicuramente. Ma anche per gli appecorati a tutti i costi. Da togli mascherina a metti bandierina è un attimo.


nella realtà contano i fatti, senza dati a sostegno di una tesi si è soltanto un uomo qualsiasi con un opinione e sto orsini, ad oggi, sembra fare parte di quei virologi a libro paga di qualcuno


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono allibito


ma ti dico di più. E' passato inosservato perchè hanno tagliato una parte. Ma allo Stadio stile Nord Corea per celebrare Putin qualche giorno fa, il cantante diceva testualmente "Avanti Russia, Crimea - Ucraina - Bielorussia - Moldavia la nostra nazione". Avere russi in casa aiuta a capire che pensano questi


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Visto delle clip... Pazzesco. Si parla anche di invadere un lembo della Lituania per ricongiungere Kaliningrad


Più passano i giorni, più la narrazione pro-putiniana (anche se odio sto termine ma è per capirci) si scioglie come neve al sole.
Davvero coraggioso colpevolizzare ancora la NATO quando ormai è chiaro che l'obiettivo non era la neutralità Ucraina perchè verrebbe concessa a Putin oggi stesso ma non basta, quando su tutti i fronti con paesi ex Urss sono ammassati eserciti, quando in patria spiega tranquillamente il suo progetto imperialista alla luce del sole... cosa facciamo ci voltiamo tutti dall'altra parte e facciamo finta di niente? A questa domanda i vari Orsini, Di Battista et discepoli contro l'invio di armi cosa rispondono concretamente?


----------



## Swaitak (23 Marzo 2022)

*Il ministro dell'Interno polacco Mariusz Kaminski: ha comunicato che la Polonia sta espellendo "45 spie russe che si fingono diplomatici"
L'ambasciatore della Russia in Polonia, Sergei Andreev in risposta ha detto che le accuse di spionaggio sono infondate, e ha annunciato che la Russia si riserva il diritto di prendere misure di ritorsione. 
lo riporta ansa*

il casus belli parte da questi, me lo sento


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> nella realtà contano i fatti, senza dati a sostegno di una tesi si è soltanto un uomo qualsiasi con un opinione e sto orsini, ad oggi, sembra fare parte di quei virologi a libro paga di qualcuno



Tutti i dati sono opinabili. A qualsiasi livello. Mi sembra non ci sia nessun dogma. Ed i primi virologi a libro paga, con tanto di agente, erano quelli presenti dalla mattina alla sera in tv. Quelli che intonavano anche le canzoncine. Gente che poi ha acquistato ville milionarie. 

Comunque, chiuso OT.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2022)

*Putin: "Non saranno più accettati pagamenti in dollaro o euro per il gas russo.
Solo in rubli. Tutti i contratti verranno rispettati."*


----------



## vota DC (23 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Il ministro dell'Interno polacco Mariusz Kaminski: ha comunicato che la Polonia sta espellendo "45 spie russe che si fingono diplomatici"
> L'ambasciatore della Russia in Polonia, Sergei Andreev in risposta ha detto che le accuse di spionaggio sono infondate, e ha annunciato che la Russia si riserva il diritto di prendere misure di ritorsione.
> lo riporta ansa*
> 
> il casus belli parte da questi, me lo sento


E la fucilazione di Tusk? Ha cambiato all'ultimo momento l'aereo invece di prendere quello caduto a Smolensk dicendo di avere avuto un presentimento....ovvio che i russi lo volevano come presidente perché più morbido dei sacri gemelli.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Il ministro dell'Interno polacco Mariusz Kaminski: ha comunicato che la Polonia sta espellendo "45 spie russe che si fingono diplomatici"
> L'ambasciatore della Russia in Polonia, Sergei Andreev in risposta ha detto che le accuse di spionaggio sono infondate, e ha annunciato che la Russia si riserva il diritto di prendere misure di ritorsione.
> lo riporta ansa*
> 
> il casus belli parte da questi, me lo sento


Polonia o Inghilterra 

Noi invece potremmo essere i destinatari di qualche minaccia o dimostrazione, in quanto siamo i più flaccidi e non reagiremmo


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin: "Non saranno più accettati pagamenti in dollaro o euro per il gas russo.
> Solo in rubli. Tutti i contratti verranno rispettati."*


Ci sta
Ottima mossa


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin: "Non saranno più accettati pagamenti in dollaro o euro per il gas russo.
> Solo in rubli. Tutti i contratti verranno rispettati."*


Sono già pronto al cappio per la prossima bolletta del gas


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Il cancelliere tedesco però ha anche detto che è il momento di riarmarsi e ha annunciato 100 miliardi.*
> 
> Detto dalla Germania fa sempre un pò preoccupare



A me ora interessa solo che non si allarghi la guerra. Se qualcuno si oppone a richieste folli lo apprezzo.


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin: "Non saranno più accettati pagamenti in dollaro o euro per il gas russo.
> Solo in rubli. Tutti i contratti verranno rispettati."*



Mettiamo le bandierine dell'Ucraina, poi però andiamo a chiedere i mutui per riscaldarci.

Il "bello" deve ancora venire.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me ora interessa solo che non si allarghi la guerra. Se qualcuno si oppone a richieste folli lo apprezzo.


Mah tutti si sono opposti, o mi sono perso qualcosa?


----------



## Swaitak (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin: "Non saranno più accettati pagamenti in dollaro o euro per il gas russo.
> Solo in rubli. Tutti i contratti verranno rispettati."*


ma tanto come si fregiano i media, possiamo resistere anche qualche mese senza gas russo


----------



## Swaitak (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mettiamo le bandierine dell'Ucraina, poi però andiamo a chiedere i mutui per riscaldarci.
> 
> Il "bello" deve ancora venire.


tra poco ti toccherà tornare ad un interfaccia basic del forum, perchè ci collegheremo con la 56k se ci va bene


----------



## andre85 (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Orsini is the new Montagnier


Scusami ma non vedo proprio relazione fra i due, da una parte abbiamo un scienziato ormai ripudiato dalla scienza da almeno 30 anni ( direi dall AIDS si cura con le vitamine), a uno studioso riconosciuto a livello mondiale. Come prima davo molto credito alle parole di Galli, ora do molto credito ad Orsolini. la reputazione dei due da te citati e' agli estremi, uno complottista e dalle teorie strampalate ( almeno per la comunita scientifica), l altro un esperto riconosciuto.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah tutti si sono opposti, o mi sono perso qualcosa?



Certo, ma sentirlo ripetere da uno che conta qualcosa è sempre apprezzabile.


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Scusami ma non vedo proprio relazione fra i due, da una parte abbiamo un scienziato ormai ripudiato dalla scienza da almeno 30 anni ( direi dall AIDS si cura con le vitamine), a uno studioso riconosciuto a livello mondiale. Come prima davo molto credito alle parole di Galli, ora do molto credito ad Orsolini. la reputazione dei due da te citati e' agli estremi, uno complottista e dalle teorie strampalate ( almeno per la comunita scientifica), l altro un esperto riconosciuto.



Questo per te. Ma basta vedere come viene trattato dall'opinione pubblica.


----------



## Shmuk (23 Marzo 2022)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Scusami ma non vedo proprio relazione fra i due, da una parte abbiamo un scienziato ormai ripudiato dalla scienza da almeno 30 anni ( direi dall AIDS si cura con le vitamine), a uno studioso riconosciuto a livello mondiale. Come prima davo molto credito alle parole di Galli, ora do molto credito ad Orsolini. la reputazione dei due da te citati e' agli estremi, uno complottista e dalle teorie strampalate ( almeno per la comunita scientifica), l altro un esperto riconosciuto.



Studioso riconosciuto a livello mondiale, Orsini?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i dati sono opinabili. A qualsiasi livello. Mi sembra non ci sia nessun dogma. Ed i primi virologi a libro paga, con tanto di agente, erano quelli presenti dalla mattina alla sera in tv. Quelli che intonavano anche le canzoncine. Gente che poi ha acquistato ville milionarie.
> 
> Comunque, chiuso OT.


dico questa e poi chiudo OT, i dati non sono tutti opinabili, se uno dice che l'accelerazione di gravità è 50 m/s^2 e qualche altro giustamente dice guarda che ti stai sbagliando l'accelerazione è 9,8 m/s^2 e te lo posso dimostrare, non è che hanno ragione entrambi e i diversi punti di vista vanno rispettati, la ragione ce l'ha quello che afferma e dimostra, se qua ci lasciamo deviare dal relativismo assoluto per cui tutte le opinioni sono buone e allora è la fine della scienza e della ragione


----------



## danjr (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il cancelliere tedesco Scholz parla nel giorno che precede il vertice straordinario NATO, a cui presenzieranno anche Biden e Zelensky (in remoto) e nel quale, in base alle anticipazioni, si parlerà anche di conflitto atomico e supporto militare più attivo all'Ucraina.
> 
> "C'è una cosa che mi disturba immensamente: quando nei commenti si afferma con leggerezza che si dovrebbe osare di più, per esempio attivando una no-fly zone sull'Ucraina, perchè tanto Putin non attaccherebbe la Nato.
> Ebbene, questo tipo di speculazioni le trovo irresponsabili: innanzitutto, perchè non considerano affatto il rischio legato ad una tale azione. Ossia il rischio di una guerra diretta tra la Nato e la Russia.
> ...


Scholz ha ragione, solo Zelensky ha il diritto di parlare di no-fly-zone (perché direttamente interessato), chiunque altro ne parli è un irresponsabile.
Vorrei sottolineare che il tanto bistrattato Presidente Scaroni, non più tardi di due giorni fa, aveva sottolineato come i russi una volta firmato contratto tendano a rispettarlo qualsiasi cosa accada, per cultura. Tant'è vero, al momento, che vengono rispettate persino le forniture di gas verso l'Ucraina (così diceva sempre Scaroni, che quando non parla di calcio è molto più interessante di qualsiasi opinionista del momento).


----------



## danjr (23 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sì lo dicono in tutte le salse. Premessa: non sono i politici o uomini di stato ma i giornalisti o ospiti. Immagino faccia parte di un programma di "intimidazione" mediatico, o almeno lo spero. Testualmente parlano di "dovremmo usare attacchi nucleari", "La Polonia e la Lituania parlano troppo, dovremmo insegnare qualcosa", "apriamo un corridoio per Kaliningrad" e cose del genere


C'è l'Orsini russo che dice che l'Ucraina ha le sue ragioni nel difendersi e che Putin è un buffone?


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Marzo 2022)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Scusami ma non vedo proprio relazione fra i due, da una parte abbiamo un scienziato ormai ripudiato dalla scienza da almeno 30 anni ( direi dall AIDS si cura con le vitamine), a uno studioso riconosciuto a livello mondiale. Come prima davo molto credito alle parole di Galli, ora do molto credito ad Orsolini. la reputazione dei due da te citati e' agli estremi, uno complottista e dalle teorie strampalate ( almeno per la comunita scientifica), l altro un esperto riconosciuto.


Prima di tutto Orsini non è un geopolitico ma è un sociologo.
In secundis, se lui è di livello mondiale in italia ne abbiamo diversi altri che possono considerarsi di livello sistema solare, galassia o sistema di galassie...


----------



## danjr (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Polonia o Inghilterra
> 
> Noi invece potremmo essere i destinatari di qualche minaccia o dimostrazione, in quanto siamo i più flaccidi e non reagiremmo


Ancora con questa storia assurda che colpirebbero noi. Siamo gli ultimi al mondo che toccherebbero, primo perché hanno un botto di proprietà personali qua, secondo perché siamo nella top 3 dei paesi con più soldati americani sul loro suolo. C'erano più soldati Italiani Italia che in Afghanistan. Smettiamola con questa fandonia perfavore


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> dico questa e poi chiudo OT, i dati non sono tutti opinabili, se uno dice che l'accelerazione di gravità è 50 m/s^2 e qualche altro giustamente dice guarda che ti stai sbagliando l'accelerazione è 9,8 m/s^2 e te lo posso dimostrare, non è che hanno ragione entrambi e i diversi punti di vista vanno rispettati, la ragione ce l'ha quello che afferma e dimostra, se qua ci lasciamo deviare dal relativismo assoluto per cui tutte le opinioni sono buone e allora è la fine della scienza e della ragione



Qui non si parla di cose "misurabili" come l'accelerazione di gravità. Non c'è nulla di dogmatico. E' una guerra, ci sono opinioni a riguardo. Nessuno ha la verità in saccoccia. E nemmeno la medicina è dogmatica. In medicina non esiste nulla di certo al 100%. Tu prendi una medicina, e guarisci. L'altro prende la stessa medicina, e muore di shock anafilattico. Se qualcuno oggi dice che i vaccini tra tot anni faranno male, non puoi bollarlo come ciarlatano. Semplicemente perchè, trattandosi di tecnologie mai utilizzate prima d'ora, nessuno sa con certezza cosa potrebbe accadere e quali potrebbero essere gli effetti avversi a lungo termine. Lo dice anche li chi ha prodotti. E chi ci mette la mano sul fuoco dice semplicemente il falso. Qualsiasi medico con le palle, a proposito della medicina ti dice che è sì una scienza, ma non una scienza esatta.

Chiudo l'OT e non replico più.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ancora con questa storia assurda che colpirebbero noi. Siamo gli ultimi al mondo che toccherebbero, primo perché hanno un botto di proprietà personali qua, secondo perché siamo nella top 3 dei paesi con più soldati americani sul loro suolo. C'erano più soldati Italiani Italia che in Afghanistan. Smettiamola con questa fandonia perfavore


Sarà, ma per il momento siamo l' unica nazione che è stata nominata e minacciata dai russi.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Marzo 2022)

in realtà questo vertice tanto atteso non sarà nulla di particolarmente rilevante

continueranno gli aiuti in armi..altre sanzioni presumo e poco altro

almeno a sentire dalle parole di Stoltenberg


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin: "Non saranno più accettati pagamenti in dollaro o euro per il gas russo.
> Solo in rubli. Tutti i contratti verranno rispettati."*


Le piccole soddisfazioni della vita...io vado a legna come fonte primaria e quando ho fatto casa nuova di pacca 6 anni fa mi son preso perculate da tutti i miei amici che sostenevano fossi matto, antiquato e retrogrado, tanto lavoro poca resa dicevano, siamo nel XXI secolo, più comodo di gas e gasolio che chiami la cisterna e funziona tutto cosa c'è? 

Mai come quest'anno andrò nel bosco dietro casa a far legna col sorriso.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> una no-fly zone è de facto una entrata in guerra, perchè dovresti bombardare aerei e contro-aerea. Comunque non so se state seguendo la TV Russa in questi giorni, oramai parlano quotidianamente di attacchi atomici, invasione dei paesi baltici e della Polonia ecc..


Beh.. da loro non possono dire mica altro. Di fatto secondo il loro "Universo" la guerra sta andando alla grande i morti sono pochi e tutto va alla grande.

Ovviamente nulla esclude nulla. Ma invadere chi esattamente quando ancora sono impantanati in Ucraina? Putin puntava a chiudere tutto in 48 ore (secondo fonti CIA) o comunque fare una cosa veloce. Sono passati un mese e probabilmente passerà ancora tempo.

Più che altro mi soffermei sulle parole di Dmitrij Peskov alla CNN ovvero l'uso della bomba atomica in caso di necessità. Ormai Putin non mollerà nulla e se le cose continueranno ad essere cosi non escludo che a Kiev arrivi un bel missile tattico. Questa situazione molto simile alla guerra USA-GIAPPONE. Con i primi che continuano a "vincere" e conquistare terreni ma di fatto senza vincere con i Kamikaze che stavano facendo parecchi disastri con i giapponesi di arrendersi non volevano proprio senterne.. gli usa a quel punto hanno lanciato due bei pettolotti chiudendo di fatto la 2.guerra mondiale.. quando praticamente fini 3 mesi nel resto nel mondo. I Russi stanno vincendo a fatica e stanno sudando 1000 camicie, perdono zone e poi riconcquistano i territori perduti. Vediamo

Se incominciano i movimenti di ritiro da Kiev dei soldati russi, direi ATTENZIONE che potrebbe essere per il missile tattico nucleare.


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Le piccole soddisfazioni della vita...io vado a legna come fonte primaria e quando ho fatto casa nuova di pacca 6 anni fa mi son preso perculate da tutti i miei amici che sostenevano fossi matto, antiquato e retrogrado, tanto lavoro poca resa dicevano, siamo nel XXI secolo, più comodo di gas e gasolio che chiami la cisterna e funziona tutto cosa c'è?
> 
> Mai come quest'anno andrò nel bosco dietro casa a far legna col sorriso.


Grande, dovrò farlo pure io mi sa


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in realtà questo vertice tanto atteso non sarà nulla di particolarmente rilevante
> 
> continueranno gli aiuti in armi..altre sanzioni presumo e poco altro
> 
> almeno a sentire dalle parole di Stoltenberg


Cosi pare.

Ma ogni teoria è valida: nessun paese europeo vuole legittimamente avere morti o rischiare escalation militari per l' Ucraina.

Ma è anche plausibile dal punto di vista militare lasciare all' Ucraina i morti e il fiaccamento dei militari russi, e magari per la Nato agire quando il campo sarà soltanto da ripulire.

Chi può sapere cosa hanno in testa, penso nessuno


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Qui non si parla di cose "misurabili" come l'accelerazione di gravità. Non c'è nulla di dogmatico. E' una guerra, ci sono opinioni a riguardo. Nessuno ha la verità in saccoccia. E nemmeno la medicina è dogmatica. In medicina non esiste nulla di certo al 100%. Tu prendi una medicina, e guarisci. L'altro prende la stessa medicina, e muore di shock anafilattico. Se qualcuno oggi dice che i vaccini tra tot anni faranno male, non puoi bollarlo come ciarlano. Semplicemente perchè, trattandosi di tecnologie mai utilizzate prima d'ora, nessuno sa con certezza cosa potrebbe accadere e quali potrebbero essere gli effetti avversi a lungo termine. Lo dice anche li chi ha prodotti. E chi ci mette la mano sul fuoco dice semplicemente il falso.
> 
> Chiudo l'OT e non replico più.


che la storia non sia fisica lo so, ma pure nella storia ci sono i fatti verificabili e quelli no. Qua di fattuale sai chi è l'aggressore e chi è l'aggredito, quindi ribaltare i ruoli è mentire. Poi quando sto orsini o chiunque sostiene che "bisogna parlare, dialogare con putin", "bisogna intraprendere la via diplomatica" ecc, ecc è consapevole delle dichiarazioni che putin ha fatto pubblicamente? se putin dice voglio dombass, crimea, demilitarizzazione , governo ucraino cambiato e non ostile alla russia, un modo per dire il governo lo scelgo io ecc, ecc, se l'amico suo biellorusso si fa riprendere davanti alla cartina con la bacchetta che spiega l'invasione, se i vari ambasciatori russi insultano e minacciano il mondo intero, questi sono fatti o no? e questi fatti di certo non lasciano intendere che putin e i suoi sodali siano aperti al dialogo.
Poi pure io voglio la pace, pero so che mettere la bandiera sul balcone non risolvera nulla, come dire bisogna dialogare con uno che da nessuno delle due orecchie ci sente


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh.. da loro non possono dire mica altro. Di fatto secondo il loro "Universo" la guerra sta andando alla grande i morti sono pochi e tutto va alla grande.
> 
> Ovviamente nulla esclude nulla. Ma invadere chi esattamente quando ancora sono impantanati in Ucraina? Putin puntava a chiudere tutto in 48 ore (secondo fonti CIA) o comunque fare una cosa veloce. Sono passati un mese e probabilmente passerà ancora tempo.
> 
> ...


A che pro un'escalation nucleare?
Praticamente ci sarebbe la condanna universale.
Per non parlare dell'importanza che ha Kiev per la cultura panrussa, non puoi raderla al suolo così. 

Per me è fantascienza.


----------



## danjr (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sarà, ma per il momento siamo l' unica nazione che è stata nominata e minacciata dai russi.


Ma figurati se siamo l'unica, ogni tre per due citano stati uniti e polonia. E poi è stata minacciata, se mai, una persona da un tizio minore russo. 
Se stiamo qua a filosofeggiare se una "no-fly-zone" in ucraina potrebbe causare una catastrofe nucleare, secondo te a qualcuno salterebbe mai in mente di attaccare senza conseguenze e come atto dimostrativo la settima potenza mondiale? secondo me a volte scambiate l'Italia per il Burkina Faso


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sarà, ma per il momento siamo l' unica nazione che è stata nominata e minacciata dai russi.



Perchè siamo gli unici cojoni (o i pochi) ad aver imposto delle vere sanzioni alla Russia,colpendoci da soli,ovviamente.

La Francia con Renault ha ripreso le produzioni a Mosca,nonostante una "pausa tattica" di qualche settimana.
Totalenergies va avanti come al solito (al contrario di shell che ha rinunciato alle operazioni con la russia),Decatlhon,auchan,leroy merlin vanno avanti incuranti delle sanzioni. Il tutto con l'appoggio di Macron e dei suoi ministri (e questo è un passaggio mooolto importante)
Addirittura Leroy Merlin sta pensando ad espandersi in Russia,soprattutto per il campo libero lasciato da tutte le altre aziende che hanno abbandonato il territorio.
E questo è solo un piccolo assaggio relativo alla Francia.
Chissà le altre nazioni cosa combinano..  

Mi interesserebbe sapere soprattutto della Germania.


----------



## Shmuk (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sarà, ma per il momento siamo l' unica nazione che è stata nominata e minacciata dai russi.



"Minacciato" a mio parere è una parola grossa, si è fatto molto can can sulla faccenda. Si sono rivolti direttamente a noi perché, è chiaro, evidente è risaputo che tra Italia e Russia nonostante tutto è sempre corso "buon" sangue attraverso i tempi, anche quando il mondo era diviso nettamente in due. Quindi a mio parere, hanno tentato di far leva su questi buoni rapporti, sempre intercorsi almeno con una parte della nazione, per cattivarsi un pò di benevolenza.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> SCANDALO RAI3: L'IDOLO DEI PUTINIANI ORSINI SOTTO CONTRATTO RAI PER OSPITATE ALLA TRASMISSIONE CARTABIANCA PER 2000 EURO A PUNTATA PER 6 PUNTATE.


Perché scandalo?
Quei pagliacci di vairologi pro pandemia li hanno ricoperto d’oro in tv. Qual è il problema?


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A che pro un'escalation nucleare?
> Praticamente ci sarebbe la condanna universale.
> Per non parlare dell'importanza che ha Kiev per la cultura panrussa, non puoi raderla al suolo così.
> 
> Per me è fantascienza.


Vedremo.
Anche la minaccia nucleare era utopia, invece è stata fatta.

Sappiamo benissimo che la parte lesa sia l'Ucraina e la Russia colpevole al 100%, eppure la paura di ricevere ritorsioni ha fatto dire a molti che è meglio starne fuori.

Dato per assodato quanto sopra, se la Russia usasse armi nucleari sull' Ucraina, a maggior ragione tutti ne vorrebbero stare lontani ancor di più, la paura vincerebbe e non ci sarebbe alcuna escalation.

Se l' opinione pubblica si è divisa per una semplice minaccia, chissà come si dividerebbe se il rischio diventasse realissimo.

Come detto, lo sdoganamento della minaccia nucleare, ha cambiato tutto e per gli anni a venire.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grazie a Dio esiste qualche leader che ragiona.


Esatto.
Con buona pace di Zelensky e delle sue Groupie!


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma ancora con sta storia dell'ucraina cuscinetto? putin va in giro dicendo che all'amico baffone biellorusso serve uno sbocco sul mare, sul mare ci sono le repubbliche baltiche, ex urss, poi se è consequenziale in quello che dice, visto che minoranze russe saranno presenti in tutte le nazioni ex urss dopo l'ucraina dovrà liberare i fratelli russofoni pure in georgia, repubbliche baltiche ecc Poi ci si vuole illudere che il pazzoide di putin si accontenti dell'ucraina cuscinetto illudiamoci pure


Si si mette a giocare a risiko sicuro e si pappa tutta l’Europa. Come no!


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché scandalo?
> Quei pagliacci di vairologi pro pandemia li hanno ricoperto d’oro in tv. Qual è il problema?


Perche non ha venerato zelecoso


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si si mette a giocare a risiko sicuro e si pappa tutta l’Europa. Come no!


che si pappi tutta l'europa no, ma se non lo si ferma in tempo ci provera e provare sai bene cosa significhi. L'essere umano se una cosa ha esito positivo è incentivato a ripeterla, chi ti dice che putin non sia stato incentivato a provare a riprendersi l'intera ucraina dopo che gli è stato concesso con facilità di riprendersi la crimea? Se non si fosse intervenuti con gli invi delle armi e putin avesse preso l'ucraina con facilità secondo te si sarebbe fermato o sarebbe stato incentivato ad andare oltre? E se l'incentivo avesse fatto gola pure agli amiconi cinesi con taiwan?


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vedremo.
> Anche la minaccia nucleare era utopia, invece è stata fatta.
> 
> Sappiamo benissimo che la parte lesa sia l'Ucraina e la Russia colpevole al 100%, eppure la paura di ricevere ritorsioni ha fatto dire a molti che è meglio starne fuori.
> ...


Meglio così allora. Così ne restiamo fuori del tutto.
Mi spiace per l’ucraina


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Perche non ha venerato zelecoso


Ah ok scusa.
W santo Zelensky immacolato


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè siamo gli unici cojoni (o i pochi) ad aver imposto delle vere sanzioni alla Russia,colpendoci da soli,ovviamente.
> 
> La Francia con Renault ha ripreso le produzioni a Mosca,nonostante una "pausa tattica" di qualche settimana.
> Totalenergies va avanti come al solito (al contrario di shell che ha rinunciato alle operazioni con la russia),Decatlhon,auchan,leroy merlin vanno avanti incuranti delle sanzioni. Il tutto con l'appoggio di Macron e dei suoi ministri (e questo è un passaggio mooolto importante)
> ...


poi si parla di un esercito europeo, qua non appena ti giri ti inculano con la sabbia  alla faccia dell'unità europea


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> che si pappi tutta l'europa no, ma se non lo si ferma in tempo ci provera e provare sai bene cosa significhi. L'essere umano se una cosa ha esito positivo è incentivato a ripeterla, chi ti dice che putin non sia stato incentivato a provare a riprendersi l'intera ucraina dopo che gli è stato concesso con facilità di riprendersi la crimea? Se non si fosse intervenuti con gli invi delle armi e putin avesse preso l'ucraina con facilità secondo te si sarebbe fermato o sarebbe stato incentivato ad andare oltre? E se l'incentivo avesse fatto gola pure agli amiconi cinesi con taiwan?


Io l’ho sempre detto. Andate troppo oltre.
Vorrei capire come dovrebbe fare a toccare nazioni nato/ue. Sta fallendo miseramente in Ucraina e si mette a fare il conquistatore? Ma dai
Oltre all’ucraina non sarebbe potuto e non può andare. A meno che gli si sono bruciati i neuroni e comincia a sganciare morositas atomiche. Ma così perde lui per primo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io l’ho sempre detto. Andate troppo oltre.
> Vorrei capire come dovrebbe fare a toccare nazioni nato/ue. Sta fallendo miseramente in Ucraina e si mette a fare il conquistatore? Ma dai
> Oltre all’ucraina non sarebbe potuto e non può andare. A meno che gli si sono bruciati i neuroni e comincia a sganciare morositas atomiche. Ma così perde lui per primo.


ha fallito in ucraina perche qualcuno sta aiutando gli ucraini, se gli ucraini non avessero ricevuto aiuti e sopratutto sostegno dietro le quinte, putin avrebbe avuto vita sicuramente piu facile, questo l'avrebbe spinto a fare il passo piu lungo della gamba e quindi ti saresti ritrovato al punto di ora, solo che le bombe in testa oltre agli ucraini le avrebbero beccate pure i georgiani e forse pure quelli sul baltico.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> SCANDALO RAI3: L'IDOLO DEI PUTINIANI ORSINI SOTTO CONTRATTO RAI PER OSPITATE ALLA TRASMISSIONE CARTABIANCA PER 2000 EURO A PUNTATA PER 6 PUNTATE.


in cosa consisterebbe lo scandalo?


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vedremo.
> Anche la minaccia nucleare era utopia, invece è stata fatta.
> 
> Sappiamo benissimo che la parte lesa sia l'Ucraina e la Russia colpevole al 100%, eppure la paura di ricevere ritorsioni ha fatto dire a molti che è meglio starne fuori.
> ...


Ho capito ma non è che la russia puo fare finta che il mondo esterno non esista, oggi se usi una atomica in una guerra del genere finisci paria internazionale e pure la cina prenderebbe le distanze.
Le dottrine russe non comprendono l'uso di nucleari tattiche per simili scenari di guerra, tantomeno in un territorio considerato "affine".


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin: "Non saranno più accettati pagamenti in dollaro o euro per il gas russo.
> Solo in rubli. Tutti i contratti verranno rispettati*


vediamo che combinano ora i "migliori" chissà che giravolta si inventano stavolta


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> in cosa consisterebbe lo scandalo?


Che li paghiamo noi sti dodicimila euro, per un pinco pallino qualunque sconfessato dal suo stesso ateneo, che sta lì solo perchè spinto da Travaglio. Se li pagava un privato, nulla da obiettare


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Che li paghiamo noi sti dodicimila euro, per un pinco pallino qualunque sconfessato dal suo stesso ateneo, che sta lì solo perchè spinto da Travaglio. Se li pagava un privato, nulla da obiettare


Va beh ma chissenefrega...


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ha fallito in ucraina perche qualcuno sta aiutando gli ucraini, se gli ucraini non avessero ricevuto aiuti e sopratutto sostegno dietro le quinte, putin avrebbe avuto vita sicuramente piu facile, questo l'avrebbe spinto a fare il passo piu lungo della gamba e quindi ti saresti ritrovato al punto di ora, solo che le bombe in testa oltre agli ucraini le avrebbero beccate pure i georgiani e forse pure quelli sul baltico.


Ha fallito perché ha una macchina miliare mediocre e ha pianificato tutto male come il pazzo che è.
Avesse attaccato il baltico si sarebbe suicidato.
Ma davvero ci credete?


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Che li paghiamo noi sti dodicimila euro, per un pinco pallino qualunque sconfessato dal suo stesso ateneo, che sta lì solo perchè spinto da Travaglio. Se li pagava un privato, nulla da obiettare


Abbiamo pagato le virostar RIDICOLE e prezzolate, paghiamo Fabio FazioSO, paghiamo la Rai in generale. Questo sarebbe lo scandalo?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ha fallito perché ha una macchina miliare mediocre e ha pianificato tutto male come il pazzo che è.
> Avesse attaccato il baltico si sarebbe suicidato.
> Ma davvero ci credete?


se stessimo parlando di individui raziocinanti ti direi che è impossibile, ma con gli ondivaghi russi non si sa mai, ora leggo nell'altro topic che hanno chiesto che uno dei prossimi mondiali si giochi a casa loro  vacci a ragionare con certi tipi


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

CHE FINE HA FATTO SHOIGU? IL MINISTRO DELLA DIFESA, SOLITAMENTE MOLTO ATTIVO IN PUBBLICO, NON SI FA PIU' VEDERE DALL'UNDICI MARZO.


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

STIME NATO SUI SOLDATI RUSSI:
MORTI: TRA 7000 E 15000
DISPERSI, CATTURATI, FERITI: TRA 30000 E 40000


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Che li paghiamo noi sti dodicimila euro, per un pinco pallino qualunque sconfessato dal suo stesso ateneo, che sta lì solo perchè spinto da Travaglio. Se li pagava un privato, nulla da obiettare


ok ma penso sappia anche tu che purtroppo è sempre stato cosi' il che non vuol dire sia giusto a meno che non si voglia privatizzare la RAI


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> CHE FINE HA FATTO SHOIGU? IL MINISTRO DELLA DIFESA, SOLITAMENTE MOLTO ATTIVO IN PUBBLICO, NON SI FA PIU' VEDERE DALL'UNDICI MARZO.


L avrà rimandato in Siberia da dove arriva. Dopo che ha fatto sparire metà gasolio dell esercito e si ritrovavano con 60km di mezzi in coda fermi


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il cancelliere tedesco Scholz parla nel giorno che precede il vertice straordinario NATO, a cui presenzieranno anche Biden e Zelensky (in remoto) e nel quale, in base alle anticipazioni, si parlerà anche di conflitto atomico e supporto militare più attivo all'Ucraina.
> 
> "C'è una cosa che mi disturba immensamente: quando nei commenti si afferma con leggerezza che si dovrebbe osare di più, per esempio attivando una no-fly zone sull'Ucraina, perchè tanto Putin non attaccherebbe la Nato.
> Ebbene, questo tipo di speculazioni le trovo irresponsabili: innanzitutto, perchè non considerano affatto il rischio legato ad una tale azione. Ossia il rischio di una guerra diretta tra la Nato e la Russia.
> ...


Quanto odio dover ammettere che i tedeschi hanno le p... mentre da noi draghi è l'ennesimo appecorato


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Marzo 2022)

*Secondo il New York Times l esercito ucraino ha liberato ampi tratti delle città di Irpin, Bucha e Hostomel, di fatto circondando l avamposto russo a nord ovest di Kiev. Mariupol sarebbe invece quasi totalmente sotto il controllo russo, tranne la parte ovest della città. *


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> che si pappi tutta l'europa no, ma se non lo si ferma in tempo ci provera e provare sai bene cosa significhi. L'essere umano se una cosa ha esito positivo è incentivato a ripeterla, chi ti dice che putin non sia stato incentivato a provare a riprendersi l'intera ucraina dopo che gli è stato concesso con facilità di riprendersi la crimea? Se non si fosse intervenuti con gli invi delle armi e putin avesse preso l'ucraina con facilità secondo te si sarebbe fermato o sarebbe stato incentivato ad andare oltre? E se l'incentivo avesse fatto gola pure agli amiconi cinesi con taiwan?



Mah il misterioso motivo per cui Putin dovrebbe invadere militarmente l' Europa, lo sa solo chi ne parla senza cognizione di causa. A Putin interessa solo la sua zona d' influenza e basta.E l' ha detto molto prima che attaccasse l' Ucraina mentre tutti facevano orecchie da mercante. Sono gli " interventisti"che continuano con questa assurda teoria per giustificare un attacco armato che sarebbe un suicidio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Secondo il New York Times l esercito ucraino ha liberato ampi tratti delle città di Irpin, Bucha e Hostomel, di fatto circondando l avamposto russo a nord ovest di Kiev. Mariupol sarebbe invece quasi totalmente sotto il controllo russo, tranne la parte ovest della città. *


La controffensiva ucraina a nord di Kiev va avanti da qualche giorno, i russi sono messi molto male, svariati analisti parlano di unità russe completamente circondate.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Mah il misterioso motivo per cui Putin dovrebbe invadere militarmente l' Europa, lo sa solo chi ne parla senza cognizione di causa. A Putin interessa solo la sua zona d' influenza e basta.E l' ha detto molto prima che attaccasse l' Ucraina mentre tutti facevano orecchie da mercante. Sono gli " interventisti"che continuano con questa assurda teoria per giustificare un attacco armato che sarebbe un suicidio.


La TV russa parla di invadere Lituania e Moldavia oltre che di attaccare preventivamente la Polonia.
Basta cercare NEXTA su Twitter e ci sono i video.


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il cancelliere tedesco Scholz parla nel giorno che precede il vertice straordinario NATO, a cui presenzieranno anche Biden e Zelensky (in remoto) e nel quale, in base alle anticipazioni, si parlerà anche di conflitto atomico e supporto militare più attivo all'Ucraina.
> 
> "C'è una cosa che mi disturba immensamente: quando nei commenti si afferma con leggerezza che si dovrebbe osare di più, per esempio attivando una no-fly zone sull'Ucraina, perchè tanto Putin non attaccherebbe la Nato.
> Ebbene, questo tipo di speculazioni le trovo irresponsabili: innanzitutto, perchè non considerano affatto il rischio legato ad una tale azione. Ossia il rischio di una guerra diretta tra la Nato e la Russia.
> ...



*Leggete. Flame = ban definitivo. *


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La TV russa parla di invadere Lituania e Moldavia oltre che di attaccare preventivamente la Polonia.
> Basta cercare NEXTA su Twitter e ci sono i video.



Ma la vogliamo finire di tirare in mezzo l' informazione che non ci piace per corroborare tesi fantastiche quando serve, salvo poi chiamarla propaganda quando ci conviene? Putin sa cosa succederebbe se superasse una certa linea rossa. Ora, capisco che sul tema l' opinione pubblica ormai ha avuto il suo lavaggio del cervello ma per immaginare i cosacchi ad abbeverare i cavalli a Piazza S.Pietro ci sono i romanzi distopici.


----------



## Raryof (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> che si pappi tutta l'europa no, ma se non lo si ferma in tempo ci provera e provare sai bene cosa significhi. L'essere umano se una cosa ha esito positivo è incentivato a ripeterla, chi ti dice che putin non sia stato incentivato a provare a riprendersi l'intera ucraina dopo che gli è stato concesso con facilità di riprendersi la crimea? Se non si fosse intervenuti con gli invi delle armi e putin avesse preso l'ucraina con facilità secondo te si sarebbe fermato o sarebbe stato incentivato ad andare oltre? E se l'incentivo avesse fatto gola pure agli amiconi cinesi con taiwan?


No ma un po' ci godo, vorrei davvero che facesse saltare questa fasulla organizzazione finanziaria di banchieri approfittatori che sotto direttive statunitensi hanno messo la popolazione europea (quella pre invasione delle repubbliche ex sovietiche) in una situazione sempre più degradante, emergenziale e apocalittica, visto che l'allargamento ha portato poi a questa guerra, decisa da chi sta a migliaia di km e non ha interessi particolari con il nemico di sempre russo.
L'UE come ha risposto? beh ha fatto da pirla di turno, gli americani hanno voluto la guerra lì e hanno usato come al solito la NATO e i paesi di pirloni europei per schierarsi, questa fake organizzazione si è allargata per permettere agli americani di mirare verso oriente, di portare la propria influenza, usando i cagnolini europei che sono riusciti pure ad autosanzionarsi, ad escludersi da un mercato importante, a portare a prezzi ancora più alti il costo della vita, delle materie prime, col famoso grano "100% italiano" in arrivo dalla Russia che stranamente ha un costo più alto, la pasta? la venderemo alla Namibia, gran paese quello.
Faccio il tifo affinché l'Italia si stacchi dal pasticcio europeo e torni neutrale nelle proprie scelte, paesi come lo UK che lasciano l'UE dovevano essere un campanello d'allarme, con l'UE si affonda e lo stiamo vedendo oggi, con l'UE siamo entrati in una guerra contro i nostri interessi, contro le nostre imprese, perché senza sovranità non possiamo decidere nemmeno per conto nostro su ciò che ci riguarda, quindi se Putin riesce a ficcarsi in mezzo a questi poteri forti che fanno le guerre con le sanzioni e propagandistiche da dietro una scrivania tanto meglio, non potevo sperare di meglio, l'UE è destinata a fallire perché ad oggi, in questa situazione, è lo zimbello di americani e cinesi, non ha niente in comune, non ha niente di unione, né un esercito né una lingua, né un debito, è il nulla, finanza che mette le mani nelle tasche degli altri prima di averli sommersi di debito che poi ricompra per mantenere in vita un paese tecnicamente fallito che deve stare dentro alcuni paletti.
Ma secondo alcuni la NATO é protezione, allora anche Putin sta proteggendo i propri interessi, solo che i suoi interessi sono quelli a cui ambiscono altri che si sono avvicinati e ora non hanno nemmeno il coraggio di entrare in guerra contro di lui, infatti fa benissimo ad andare avanti, vi sta facendo vedere la debolezza dei pirloni occidentali, i buoni, che sparlano sparlano e giustamente non possono fare nulla.
Putin col nucleare potrà permettersi di portare avanti questa guerra finché qualcuno non deciderà di entrare e portarci dentro con loro, dal momento che l'UE entrerà in guerra con la NATO l'UE salterà in aria, vediamo fin quanto riusciranno ad avvicinare la mano al fuoco prima di bruciarsi veramente.
Gli Usa spingeranno per entrare presto, vediamo gli europei quanto ci metteranno ad accodarsi, vediamo i furbi che per adesso si godono i corridoi umanitari e lo smaltimento di armi buone.


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma la vogliamo finire di tirare in mezzo l' informazione che non ci piace per corroborare tesi fantastiche quando serve, salvo poi chiamarla propaganda quando ci conviene? Putin sa cosa succederebbe se superasse una certa linea rossa. Ora, capisco che sul tema l' opinione pubblica ormai ha avuto il suo lavaggio del cervello ma per immaginare i cosacchi ad abbeverare i cavalli a Piazza S.Pietro ci sono i romanzi distopici.


Vai a vederti i video per favore. Poi commentiamo serenamente.


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vai a vederti i video per favore. Poi commentiamo serenamente.



Già, giusto i video...Wow che paura!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma la vogliamo finire di tirare in mezzo l' informazione che non ci piace per corroborare tesi fantastiche quando serve, salvo poi chiamarla propaganda quando ci conviene? Putin sa cosa succederebbe se superasse una certa linea rossa. Ora, capisco che sul tema l' opinione pubblica ormai ha avuto il suo lavaggio del cervello ma per immaginare i cosacchi ad abbeverare i cavalli a Piazza S.Pietro ci sono i romanzi distopici.


Non si tratta di fantasia, ci sono i video, puoi trovarli facilmente. Sono loro a parlare di invadere la Lituania per collegare Kalingrad alla Russia, di invadere la Moldavia per farla tornare russa e di colpire Varsavia come rappresaglia se invieranno truppe in Ucraina.

Questo non vuol dire che lo faranno, anche questa è propaganda interna. Ma il fatto che ne parlino fa capire quale sia il pensiero politico russo.
Non è nessun lavaggio del cervello ne fantasia, è realtà sulla TV russa.


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Già, giusto i video...Wow che paura!!


OK


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

LA NESTLE DOPO LE POLEMICHE ANNUNCIA CHE RIMANE IN RUSSIA MA SOSPENDE LE ESPORTAZIONI DI KITKAT E NESQUIK


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> se stessimo parlando di individui raziocinanti ti direi che è impossibile, ma con gli ondivaghi russi non si sa mai, ora leggo nell'altro topic che hanno chiesto che uno dei prossimi mondiali si giochi a casa loro  vacci a ragionare con certi tipi


Si però dai 
Non andiamo troppo in là con fantasia…


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

*Il PD contro Orsini a Carta Bianca:"Inaccettabile. Lui è il pifferaio di Putin".*


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di fantasia, ci sono i video, puoi trovarli facilmente. Sono loro a parlare di invadere la Lituania per collegare Kalingrad alla Russia, di invadere la Moldavia per farla tornare russa e di colpire Varsavia come rappresaglia se invieranno truppe in Ucraina.
> 
> Questo non vuol dire che lo faranno, anche questa è propaganda interna. Ma il fatto che ne parlino fa capire quale sia il pensiero politico russo.
> Non è nessun lavaggio del cervello ne fantasia, è realtà sulla TV russa.



Certo, la famosa propaganda diviene misteriosamente attendibile quando conviene.
E quindi che facciamo? Lo schiacciamo questo bottone da casa mentre giochiamo a distruggere i nemici con il nostro drone iper realistico al computer?


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Il PD contro Orsini a Carta Bianca:"Inaccettabile. Lui è il pifferaio di Putin".*



E' la stessa identica storia del covid. Per questo demogorgoni in tv può andare solo chi porta avanti un'unica verità. E guai provare a discutere. Se non vai in tv con la bandierina dell'Ucraina, sei fuori.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Il PD contro Orsini a Carta Bianca:"Inaccettabile. Lui è il pifferaio di Putin".*


Abbiamo capito ahahaha


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma la vogliamo finire di tirare in mezzo l' informazione che non ci piace per corroborare tesi fantastiche quando serve, salvo poi chiamarla propaganda quando ci conviene? Putin sa cosa succederebbe se superasse una certa linea rossa. Ora, capisco che sul tema l' opinione pubblica ormai ha avuto il suo lavaggio del cervello ma per immaginare i cosacchi ad abbeverare i cavalli a Piazza S.Pietro ci sono i romanzi distopici.


Questo è vero.
Si citano le fonti a piacimento. Quando conviene è propaganda, quando non conviene sono la verità


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Certo, la famosa propaganda diviene misteriosamente attendibile quando conviene.
> E quindi che facciamo? Lo schiacciamo questo bottone da casa mentre giochiamo a distruggere i nemici con il nostro drone iper realistico al computer?


Non hai capito, se la propaganda russa interna è questa vuol dire che la loro politica estera è esclusivamente aggressiva.


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo è vero.
> Si citano le fonti a piacimento. Quando conviene è propaganda, quando non conviene sono la verità


La fonte è la tv nazionale russa, dove ogni parola deve essere pre approvata, mica il gruppo "Le fan di Zelensky". Eddai su.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Il PD contro Orsini a Carta Bianca:"Inaccettabile. Lui è il pifferaio di Putin".*


Per me il 90% della gente ha scoperto Orsini tipo una settimana fa.
Non mi pare certo un delinquente, anzi, è una persona problematica con varie debolezze (sempre uno l' abbia visto ancora parlare)

Detto questo, il PD deve evaporare, sparire, implodere.

Volente o nolente sta rovinando l' Italia.

È talmente odiato da tutti che ci farebbe rifiutare la cura contro il cancro pur di non assecondarli, stanno rovinando l'Italia


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non hai capito, se la propaganda russa interna è questa vuol dire che la loro politica estera è esclusivamente aggressiva.



No io ho capito che su questa guerra si è costruita una narrazione in cui l' Ucraina è uno stato innocente, la cui "conquista" rappresenta il primo passo per la sottomissione dell' Europa intera da parte del mostro, pazzo, assassino Putin e noi, visto che siamo i paladini del bene,dobbiamo distruggere i russi cattivi prima che finiscano di papparsi l' Ucraina. 
Meno male che non hai vissuto dagli anni 50 in poi altrimenti ad ogni adunata nella piazza del Cremlino avresti invocato l' atomica


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non hai capito, se la propaganda russa interna è questa vuol dire che la loro politica estera è esclusivamente aggressiva.


Ma perché questa non è proprio propaganda?
È verità assoluta?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> No io ho capito che su questa guerra si è costruita una narrazione in cui l' Ucraina è uno stato innocente, la cui "conquista" rappresenta il primo passo per la sottomissione dell' Europa intera da parte del mostro, pazzo, assassino Putin e noi, visto che siamo i paladini del bene,dobbiamo distruggere i russi cattivi prima che finiscano di papparsi l' Ucraina.
> Meno male che non hai vissuto dagli anni 50 in poi altrimenti ad ogni adunata nella piazza del Cremlino avresti invocato l' atomica



be uno che nel 2022 si mette a invadere una nazione europea con 200 mila uomini e radendo al suolo intere città non può che essere definito un pazzo, nostro, assassino come scrivi. Sembrava impossibile una cosa del genere ma è successa, quindi ogni scenario per quanto mi riguarda è ora plausibile


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La fonte è la tv nazionale russa, dove ogni parola deve essere pre approvata, mica il gruppo "Le fan di Zelensky". Eddai su.


Si lo capisco ma rimane propaganda becera.
Secondo te mi allarmo per quello che dice la tv russa?


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> No io ho capito che su questa guerra si è costruita una narrazione in cui l' Ucraina è uno stato innocente, la cui "conquista" rappresenta il primo passo per la sottomissione dell' Europa intera da parte del mostro, pazzo, assassino Putin e noi, visto che siamo i paladini del bene,dobbiamo distruggere i russi cattivi prima che finiscano di papparsi l' Ucraina.
> Meno male che non hai vissuto dagli anni 50 in poi altrimenti ad ogni adunata nella piazza del Cremlino avresti invocato l' atomica


La politica estera russa mi sembra ormai chiaro sia mirata a reintegrare tutte le aree russofone. Sono parole di Putin queste, non le mie.


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> be uno che nel 2022 si mette a invadere una nazione europea con 200 mila uomini e radendo al suolo intere città non può che essere definito un pazzo, nostro, assassino come scrivi. Sembrava impossibile una cosa del genere ma è successa, quindi ogni scenario per quanto mi riguarda è ora plausibile



Guarda, credi a quello che vuoi ma a me fa ridere dare del pazzo e del mostro a Putin quando gli americani , nel cui campo stiamo, inventano e poi compiono guerre per motivazioni risibili, capovolgono governi eletti democraticamente dai popoli e mettono al potere alcuni dei più brutali dittatori che la storia ricordi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Mah il misterioso motivo per cui Putin dovrebbe invadere militarmente l' Europa, lo sa solo chi ne parla senza cognizione di causa. A Putin interessa solo la sua zona d' influenza e basta.E l' ha detto molto prima che attaccasse l' Ucraina mentre tutti facevano orecchie da mercante. Sono gli " interventisti"che continuano con questa assurda teoria per giustificare un attacco armato che sarebbe un suicidio.


ma sta zona di influenza dove finisce? visto che è nostalgico della grande unione sovietica, non sara soddisfatto fiche non l'avra fatta risorgere. Dalla serie i simpson avevano previsto tutto


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Guarda, credi a quello che vuoi ma a me fa ridere dare del pazzo e del mostro a Putin quando gli americani , nel cui campo stiamo, inventano e poi compiono guerre per motivazioni risibili, capovolgono governi eletti democraticamente dai popoli e mettono al potere alcuni dei più brutali dittatori che la storia ricordi.


Il fatto che altri abbiano fatto orrori ed errori non ne giustificano ulteriori, altrimenti diventa un cane che si morde la coda.


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

Nel mondo in tutti questi anni ci sono state un sacco di guerre. Ci sono tuttora alcune guerre praticamente permanenti. Eppure, i burattinai hanno deciso che, dopo tutto quanto accaduto col covid, l'attenzione e l'agenda setting devono spostarsi sull'Ucraina. E con le stesse dinamiche precedenti: buoni contro cattivi (o presunti tali).

Quando Obama bombardava mezzo mondo, chi se ne fregava? Un buon 70% degli italiani nemmeno lo sapeva. Perchè? Perchè non faceva comodo, quindi non era notiziabile. Invece oggi è diventata importantissima la situazione dell'Ucraina, che comunque va avanti da una decina di anni.

Sono un pò le stesse dinamiche che si usano con tutti gli altri eventi che diventano "notiziabili" e portati alla ribalta dalla copertura mediatica (che è sempre assoggettata al potere, ovviamente). Ai tempi di Alberto Tomba, tutti gli italiani erano appassionati di sci. Perchè, appunto, era notiziabile e trasmesso in tv. Anche grazie a Tomba. Finito Tomba, sembrava che lo sci non esistesse più. Eppure continuavano a gareggiare tutte le settimane. Ma senza copertura mediatica (e relativo pompaggio) gli italiani si sono completamente dimenticati dello sci.

Se la tv (e chi la comanda) dedicasse all'Ucraina (che è lontana da noi ben 3000 km) lo stesso spazio dedicato ai bombardamenti di Obama nei confronti di Siria, Libia, Iraq e Afghanistan, Yemen, Somalia e Pakistan, probabilmente parleremmo di altro. Magari addirittura di sci.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Il PD contro Orsini a Carta Bianca:"Inaccettabile. Lui è il pifferaio di Putin".*


quelli del pd sempre sul pezzo, arrivano con mesi di ritardo su tutto. Come sempre qui dentro avevamo previsto tutto con largo anticipo


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La politica estera russa mi sembra ormai chiaro sia mirata a reintegrare tutte le aree russofone. Sono parole di Putin queste, non le mie.



Che lui abbia delle sue idee in merito ad una grande entità panrussa l' ha detto lui stesso migliaia di volte ma non per questo vuol dire che voglia e possa compiere un simile progetto. Altrimenti dovremmo giudicare alcuni presidenti come dei folli totali per dichiarazioni sconcertanti. 
Io non so quanti anni abbiate voi ma per la mia esperienza personale le guerre sono sempre esistite e sempre esisteranno. Semmai spiegatemi cosa ha di speciale questa. Vi sentite toccati perché avviene in Europa e a casa vostra queste cose non sono permesse? Perché non vi scaldate tanto quando queste cose succedono in altre parti del mondo? 
Cosa volete fare a riguardo? Volente andare in Ucraina a combattere o desiderate ogni giorno avere la valigetta dei codici nucleari per fare saltare tutto in aria?


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Guarda, credi a quello che vuoi ma a me fa ridere dare del pazzo e del mostro a Putin quando gli americani , nel cui campo stiamo, inventano e poi compiono guerre per motivazioni risibili, capovolgono governi eletti democraticamente dai popoli e mettono al potere alcuni dei più brutali dittatori che la storia ricordi.


Lungi da me difendere gli americani, ma quello che sta facendo Putin non ha paragoni nella storia dal dopoguerra. E ripeto ancora, informatevi, guardate i video....qui si parla di sterminio totale. Poi per carità leggo pure di gente che dice che Mariupol si è autobombardata, e allora lì alzo le mani.


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma sta zona di influenza dove finisce? visto che è nostalgico della grande unione sovietica, non sara soddisfatto fiche non l'avra fatta risorgere. Dalla serie i simpson avevano previsto tutto



Quando l' impero romano aveva i Parti come avversari la sua sfera di influenza finiva in Anatolia, dove a seconda degli imperatori e delle circostanze finiva un sovrano fantoccio degli uni e degli altri, stop. A me pare chiaro voglia uno stato cuscinetto e geopoliticamente lo capisco pure. Ah sarebbe cosa buona e giusta se gli americani finissero di provocarlo dalla Siria all' Ucraina. Ma vabbè li è troppo chiedere.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Il PD contro Orsini a Carta Bianca:"Inaccettabile. Lui è il pifferaio di Putin".*


Hanno ospitato cani e porci. Ora hanno cacciato lo scandalo solo perchè sto qui la pensa diversamente. Comunque non è solo la Rai, anche Giletti domenica scorsa su La7 ha fatto uno spettacolo indegno. C'era Francesco Amodeo che evidenziava che nel governo Porochenko c'era un ministro americano e veniva continuamente interrotto da opinionisti e conduttori, che volevano parlare dell'"interessantissima" correlazione tra no-vax e filo-putiniani.

Ah poi, scrivete su google "Petrocelli", il senatore grillino dissidente al governo Draghi. Migliaia di testate UFFICIALI che lo denigrano nei titoli dicendo "il filoputiniano vota contro il governo Draghi, ma si tiene la poltrona" (cioè in base a cosa dovrebbe dimettersi dal suo incarico?). La stampa italiana è ridicola, uguale ai programmi di Barbara D'Urso, ma con una cornice differente. E poi si chiedono pure perchè la gente guarda i canali telegram e non si fida più.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Che lui abbia delle sue idee in merito ad una grande entità panrussa l' ha detto lui stesso migliaia di volte ma non per questo vuol dire che voglia e possa compiere un simile progetto. Altrimenti dovremmo giudicare alcuni presidenti come dei folli totali per dichiarazioni sconcertanti.
> Io non so quanti anni abbiate voi ma per la mia esperienza personale le guerre sono sempre esistite e sempre esisteranno. Semmai spiegatemi cosa ha di speciale questa. Vi sentite toccati perché avviene in Europa e a casa vostra queste cose non sono permesse? Perché non vi scaldate tanto quando queste cose succedono in altre parti del mondo?
> Cosa volete fare a riguardo? Volente andare in Ucraina a combattere o desiderate ogni giorno avere la valigetta dei codici nucleari per fare saltare tutto in aria?


Ancora con questo nucleare? Non verrà mai utilizzato, neanche in caso di conflitto mondiale. Nessuno utilizzerà un arma del genere contro un nemico che può rispondere allo stesso modo.

Cosa vorrei? La caduta del regime putiniano nel mondo più indolore possibile sia per i russi stessi che per noi.


----------



## Raryof (23 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> be uno che nel 2022 si mette a invadere una nazione europea con 200 mila uomini e radendo al suolo intere città non può che essere definito un pazzo, nostro, assassino come scrivi. Sembrava impossibile una cosa del genere ma è successa, quindi ogni scenario per quanto mi riguarda è ora plausibile


La narrativa pro bene purtroppo è stata assimilata fin troppo.
Nessuno che abbia ancora capito che la guerra è stata ben voluta da tutti, come la pandemia, per interessi superiori e non per mettere in sicurezza le persone o gli stati che giustamente devono semplicemente cambiare obbligatoriamente il proprio pensiero e allinearsi con quelle che sono le motivazioni che vengono date, Putin cattivo, virus cattivo ecc.
I cittadini ci rimettono sempre, per altri interessi, non c'è il cattivo qui sono tutti cattivi, ma i cattivi peggiori sono dalla nostra parte e si spacciano per buoni.
Io dico questo, se serve per far saltare il baraccone ben venga, non credo si arriverà oltre, tipo conflitto nucleare o simili (si salvaguardano i ricchi, gli interessi, MAI le persone) ma il banco dovrà saltare, siamo già abituati ai cambiamenti no? e allora benissimo, riprendiamoci la sovranità come popolo bypassando un governo che ci ha portato la guerra in casa e ci ha usati per interessi sovranazionali che hanno superato la famosa democrazia buona, il popolo deve riprendere la situazione in mano quando la finanza, il finto perbenismo superano l'umana comprensione, superano l'intollerabile, superano la narrativa comune, mettono le persone con le spalle al muro e li fanno vivere in un clima insostenibile, per il piacere di allinearsi o fare i bravi ma lo stato non è Draghi, non è il governo, sono le persone che lo mandano avanti e sono state usate per cambiare o rieducarsi, ma non per il loro bene, per prepararli a questo, a stare buoni, se non ci saranno altre strade allora i buoni dovranno cacciare i cattivi che pensano di poter avere strada spianata verso una nuova normalità, ma non può durare, il popolo riporti l'ordine e la guerra metta fine ad una parte di capitalismo "buono" che è la classe politica commissariata, incapace, fatta di banchieri o cercatori di pensioni facili, il popolo ha sempre la forza più grande se è capace di ribellarsi a ciò che non può essere sostenuto, nemmeno la famosa pace che tanto sbandierano e che non esiste.
La narcotizzazione prima o poi finirà, non può durare per sempre.


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lungi da me difendere gli americani, ma quello che sta facendo Putin non ha paragoni nella storia dal dopoguerra. E ripeto ancora, informatevi, guardate i video....qui si parla di sterminio totale. Poi per carità leggo pure di gente che dice che Mariupol si è autobombardata, e allora lì alzo le mani.



Sterminio de che? Si chiama guerra. I genocidi li facevano Hitler o i turchi. Basta utilizzare i termini in modo improprio, per favore.


----------



## sunburn (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Guarda, credi a quello che vuoi ma a me fa ridere dare del pazzo e del mostro a Putin quando gli americani , nel cui campo stiamo, inventano e poi compiono guerre per motivazioni risibili, capovolgono governi eletti democraticamente dai popoli e mettono al potere alcuni dei più brutali dittatori che la storia ricordi.


Non è colpa della gente invasa dagli USA che non si è arresa?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nel mondo in tutti questi anni ci sono state un sacco di guerre. Ci sono tuttora alcune guerre praticamente permanenti. Eppure, i burattinai hanno deciso che, dopo tutto quanto accaduto col covid, l'attenzione e l'agenda setting devono spostarsi sull'Ucraina. E con le stesse dinamiche precedenti: buoni contro cattivi (o presunti tali).
> 
> Quando Obama bombardava mezzo mondo, chi se ne fregava? Un buon 70% degli italiani nemmeno lo sapeva. Perchè? Perchè non faceva comodo, quindi non era notiziabile. Invece oggi è diventata importantissima la situazione dell'Ucraina, che comunque va avanti da una decina di anni.
> 
> ...


non è soltanto una questione di copertura mediatica, per provare empatia ci deve essere un qualche tipo di vicinanza, che sia di avvenimenti vissuti, di sistema valoriale condiviso o di semplice vicinanza spaziale. Logico che la guerra in ucraina essendo piu vicina colpisca di piu rispetto ad una guerra in un posto sperduto del mondo, inoltre è piu probabile che un italiano sia venuto a contatto con qualche ucraino piuttosto che con qualche cittadino yemenita e quindi la parte empatica aumenta perche al generico termine cittadino ucraino puoi associare un volto e un nome conosciuti.
Pure in questo momento qualche poveraccio stara morendo di fame in africa e cmq la vita di tutti va avanti, pero se il tuo vicino che ti sta simpatico perde il lavoro e ha problemi economici magari lo aiuti pure dandogli dei soldi, non per questo saresti ipocrita perche aiuti il vicino e non l'africano a 15 000 km di distanza


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sterminio de che? Si chiama guerra. I genocidi li facevano Hitler o i turchi. Basta utilizzare i termini in modo improprio, per favore.


Sterminio de che?
Mi fate paura...letteralmente paura.
Hanno distrutto una Nazione da 40milioni di abitanti, distrutto sogni, futuro e attività economiche.

Spero tu non fossi uno di quelli che fracassava le scatole ogni 3 secondi perché durante una pandemia chiudevano i bar e ristoranti....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Quando l' impero romano aveva i Parti come avversari la sua sfera di influenza finiva in Anatolia, dove a seconda degli imperatori e delle circostanze finiva un sovrano fantoccio degli uni e degli altri, stop. A me pare chiaro voglia uno stato cuscinetto e geopoliticamente lo capisco pure. Ah sarebbe cosa buona e giusta se gli americani finissero di provocarlo dalla Siria all' Ucraina. Ma vabbè li è troppo chiedere.


a quano pare sembra chiaro solo a te, il resto del mondo qualche dubbio ce l'ha, e di certo i russi non stanno dando prova di affidabilità, un giorno invadono l'ucraina, il giorno dopo chiedono di organizzare i prossimi mondiali di calcio come se nulla fosse


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ancora con questo nucleare? Non verrà mai utilizzato, neanche in caso di conflitto mondiale. Nessuno utilizzerà un arma del genere contro un nemico che può rispondere allo stesso modo.
> 
> Cosa vorrei? La caduta del regime putiniano nel mondo più indolore possibile sia per i russi stessi che per noi.



E invece le sanzioni che i governi "liberi" hanno preso contro la Russia mettono in scacco i poveri, mica i ricchi. E ora vedremo anche se le sanzioni faranno cadere Putin e da che parte sta veramente la maggior parte della popolazione russa. Io un' idea ce l' ho...
Quanto al nucleare è meglio che non ci si pensi ma più sale la tensione e peggio è. I missili sono meccanismi ma il dito che preme sul bottone è umano...


----------



## sunburn (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> durante una pandemia chiudevano i bar e ristoranti....


Piccolo OT per sdrammatizzare: durante il lockdown uno dei mantra era “vi stanno chiedendo di stare a casa, non di andare in guerra”. Ecco…


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sterminio de che? Si chiama guerra. I genocidi li facevano Hitler o i turchi. Basta utilizzare i termini in modo improprio, per favore.


Scrivo quello che mi pare grazie . Quando saranno note le morti totali dei civili ne riparleremo, se sterminio è una parola avventata. Intanto i bombardamenti VOLUTI di rifugi, ospedali, scuole, asili, ambulanze e bus dei corridoi umanitari sono cosa nota e documentata.


----------



## danjr (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> STIME NATO SUI SOLDATI RUSSI:
> MORTI: TRA 7000 E 15000
> DISPERSI, CATTURATI, FERITI: TRA 30000 E 40000


Caporettosgrad


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Scrivo quello che mi pare grazie . Quando saranno note le morti totali dei civili ne riparleremo, se sterminio è una parola avventata. Intanto i bombardamenti VOLUTI di rifugi, ospedali, scuole, asili, ambulanze e bus dei corridoi umanitari sono cosa nota e documentata.



Benedetta semantica


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> a quano pare sembra chiaro solo a te, il resto del mondo qualche dubbio ce l'ha, e di certo i russi non stanno dando prova di affidabilità, un giorno invadono l'ucraina, il giorno dopo chiedono di organizzare i prossimi mondiali di calcio come se nulla fosse



Il resto del mondo magari ignora come sono i russi e come ragiona Putin. Vi siete svegliati tardi...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Il resto del mondo magari ignora come sono i russi e come ragiona Putin. Vi siete svegliati tardi...


e te credo che ignorano come ragionano i russi, questi sono rimasti alle guerre puniche, impazziscono per albano, pupo, toto cotugno e i ricchi e poveri... regaliamogli abbonamenti a VPN cosi possono vedere che il mondo è andato avanti dalla fine della seconda guerra mondiale


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Benedetta semantica


STERMINIO= distruzione o soppressione spietata di un gran numero di persone.  (definizione Oxford)


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> e te credo che ignorano come ragionano i russi, questi sono rimasti alle guerre puniche, impazziscono per albano, pupo, toto cotugno e i ricchi e poveri... regaliamogli abbonamenti a VPN cosi possono vedere che il mondo è andato avanti dalla fine della seconda guerra mondiale


Leggono che vogliono bannare i VPN, anche se non so come sia tecnicamente possibile


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nel mondo in tutti questi anni ci sono state un sacco di guerre. Ci sono tuttora alcune guerre praticamente permanenti. Eppure, i burattinai hanno deciso che, dopo tutto quanto accaduto col covid, l'attenzione e l'agenda setting devono spostarsi sull'Ucraina. E con le stesse dinamiche precedenti: buoni contro cattivi (o presunti tali).
> 
> Quando Obama bombardava mezzo mondo, chi se ne fregava? Un buon 70% degli italiani nemmeno lo sapeva. Perchè? Perchè non faceva comodo, quindi non era notiziabile. Invece oggi è diventata importantissima la situazione dell'Ucraina, che comunque va avanti da una decina di anni.
> 
> ...


È semplicistico ridurre il tutto alla mera copertura mediatica. 
Questa guerra è differente dagli altri conflitti perché è uno stato sovrano che ne invade un altro al fine di occuparne delle zone e di renderlo uno stato fantoccio. L'ultima volta che accadde una cosa del genere si trattava sostanzialmente della seconda guerra in Iraq, guerra criticata giustamente da tutti. 

A differenza di quella guerra condotta in medioriente, questa viene condotta in Europa, il che comporta andare a toccare meccanismi geopolitici tremendamente differenti rispetto ad una guerra condotta in Africa o in medioriente.

L'espansionismo di Putin contro uno stato sovrano non è un invervento esterno in una guerra civile (come la maggioranza delle guerre post WW2), il non intervento occidentale avrebbe dato il via libera ad altri stati con interessi simili a fare lo stesso, vedi la Cina con Taiwan, Corea Del Nord con il sud e via dicendo, una escalation senza fine. 

Al di là della propaganda, dei media ecc. C'è tutta la questione degli interessi geopolitici ed economici, per questo la NATO interviene in questa guerra, per i suoi interessi, non esistono i santi nel mondo reale, esistono gli interessi delle nazioni e degli uomini che le governano.


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sterminio de che?
> Mi fate paura...letteralmente paura.
> Hanno distrutto una Nazione da 40milioni di abitanti, distrutto sogni, futuro e attivita' economiche.
> Spero tu non fossi uno di quelli che fracassava le scatole ogni 3 secondi perché durante una pandemia chiudevano i bar e ristoranti....



Mi spiace urtare la tua sensibilità ma comunque tu la voglia chiamare è guerra.Che il conflitto si sarebbe inasprito è normale ed era abbastanza facile immaginarlo. Purtroppo qui invece di tentare canali diplomatici ormai andiamo ad assistere al tour di un comico presso le cancellerie europee.


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Scrivo quello che mi pare grazie . Quando saranno note le morti totali dei civili ne riparleremo, se sterminio è una parola avventata. Intanto i bombardamenti VOLUTI di rifugi, ospedali, scuole, asili, ambulanze e bus dei corridoi umanitari sono cosa nota e documentata.


Se per questo é stato voluto pure trattenere a forza tutti i figli e padri di famiglia da zelecoso. Gente che combattere non lo voleva e oggi sarebbe viva.


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> STERMINIO= distruzione o soppressione spietata di un gran numero di persone.  (definizione Oxford)



Wow


----------



## gabri65 (23 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non è colpa della gente invasa dagli USA che non si è arresa?



E infatti a suo tempo abbiamo fatto gli interventisti per l'Argentina e il Cile, facendo un casino della Madonna, imbracciando il fucile e sbandierando severe sanzioni contro gli ammerigani.

Sdrammatizza questa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Se per questo é stato voluto pure trattenere a forza tutti i figli e padri di famiglia da zelecoso. Gente che combattere non lo voleva e oggi sarebbe viva.


Secondo te unità della guardia nazionale ucraina (dove viene inquadrata la maggioranza dei coscritti) fossero svogliate al combattimento non si sarebbero già sbandate in massa al primo sparo nemico? Questo non sta accadendo, è evidente che la combattività sia elevata, anche considerando che i russi stanno faticando non poco.


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

dopo aver chiuso le università, ora i talebani chiudono le scuole superiori alle studentesse
il "mondo libero" è impegnato altrove...si fanno prendere per culo dai talebani e vogliono trattare con Putin


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E infatti a suo tempo abbiamo fatto gli interventisti per l'Argentina e il Cile, facendo un casino della Madonna, imbracciando il fucile e sbandierando severe sanzioni contro gli ammerigani.
> 
> Sdrammatizza questa.



Quelli non sono europei, quindi non valgono una ceppa, purtroppo.


----------



## Raryof (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Leggono che vogliono bannare i VPN, anche se non so come sia tecnicamente possibile


Potranno usare i programmi Vpn portable e "free".


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

oggi il beppe grillo ucraino è impegnato in collegamento con la Francia

se la prende con tre multinazionali francesi che non si sono accodate a quelli in fuga temporanea dalla Russia

"Aiutateci a vincere questa guerra contro la libertà, la fraternità, l'uguaglianza​Renault, Auchan e Leroy Merlin sponsor della macchina da guerra russa"​


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> e te credo che ignorano come ragionano i russi, questi sono rimasti alle guerre puniche, impazziscono per albano, pupo, toto cotugno e i ricchi e poveri... regaliamogli abbonamenti a VPN cosi possono vedere che il mondo è andato avanti dalla fine della seconda guerra mondiale



Vabbè, buonanotte Oronzo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> oggi il beppe grillo ucraino è impegnato in collegamento con la Francia
> 
> se la prende con tre multinazionali francesi che non si sono accodate a quelli in fuga temporanea dalla Russia



Caspita,oggi impegnatissimo a schivare le bombe.
Questa mattina parlava al parlamento giapponese.


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Caspita,oggi impegnatissimo a schivare le bombe.
> Questa mattina parlava al parlamento giapponese.


va via come il pane ormai, agenda fitta
sempre più difficile registrare video per far credere alla popolazione di essere fisso a Kiev


----------



## gabri65 (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Quelli non sono europei, quindi non valgono una ceppa, purtroppo.



Ah, quindi, quando parlavo di isterismi dipendenti dai kilometri di distanza dal proprio posteriore, non era solo una battuta.


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, quindi, quando parlavo di isterismi dipendenti dai kilometri di distanza dal proprio posteriore, non era solo una battuta.



Embè, a giudicare da come sta in fregola qualcuno pare proprio di si.


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

*ministro Franco dell'Economia:*

*"La crescita dell'Italia nel 2022 sarà da rivedere in modo sostanziale"*


senza il Dio Green Pass dal 1 maggio già era difficile pensare di crescere, ora pure con i problemi mondiali esogeni...
forza governo dei migliori


----------



## Sam (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> e te credo che ignorano come ragionano i russi, questi sono rimasti alle guerre puniche, impazziscono per albano, pupo, toto cotugno e i ricchi e poveri... regaliamogli abbonamenti a VPN cosi possono vedere che il mondo è andato avanti dalla fine della seconda guerra mondiale


Se tu conoscessi davvero lo stato della sottocultura tecnologica in Russia, non scriveresti queste scemenze.
Altro che regalare le VPN, semmai ti insegnano loro ad usarle.

Dio mio, luoghi comuni che neanche Beppe Grillo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Secondo te unità della guardia nazionale ucraina (dove viene inquadrata la maggioranza dei coscritti) fossero svogliate al combattimento non si sarebbero già sbandate in massa al primo sparo nemico? Questo non sta accadendo, è evidente che la combattività sia elevata, anche considerando che i russi stanno faticando non poco.


Darren, non rigirare la frittata, ovvio che c'è gente che vuole star lì a combattere, ma tanti son stati bloccati al confine e costretti a stare lì,non far finta di non capire il mio discorso


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Franco dell'Economia:*
> 
> *"La crescita dell'Italia nel 2022 sarà da rivedere in modo sostanziale"*
> 
> ...



E dovevamo trovarlo un modo di fare andare le cose peggio, se possibile.


----------



## sunburn (23 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E infatti a suo tempo abbiamo fatto gli interventisti per l'Argentina e il Cile, facendo un casino della Madonna, imbracciando il fucile e sbandierando severe sanzioni contro gli ammerigani.
> 
> Sdrammatizza questa.


Ma guarda che, fosse dipeso da me, Churchill, Truman, Stalin e tutte le rispettive gerarchie sarebbero finiti davanti a un Tribunale appena finita la guerra.
Quindi sulle questioni che citi avremmo diversi punti di convergenza(aggiungerei anche, per esempio, noi italiani che ci siam fiondati a fare e dare soldi con e a Pinochet, mentre lo condannavamo in pubblico), ma andremmo decisamente OT.


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

*Draghi ripete al Senato quanto detto alla Camera*

*"Serve dialogo con la Cina"*


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Se tu conoscessi davvero lo stato della sottocultura tecnologica in Russia, non scriveresti queste scemenze.
> Altro che regalare le VPN, semmai ti insegnano loro ad usarle.
> 
> Dio mio, luoghi comuni che neanche Beppe Grillo.



Sono Barbariiiii


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

SECONDO FONTI DELLA SICUREZZA ITALIANA, L'ATTACCO CHE HA MANDATO IN TILT LA BIGLIETTERIA ONLINE DI TRENITALIA E' RICONDUCIBILE PER IL MODUS OPERANDI A HACKER RUSSI


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Franco dell'Economia:
> 
> "La crescita dell'Italia nel 2022 sarà da rivedere in modo sostanziale"*
> 
> ...


Altro dildo su calco di rocco siffredi in arrivo per gli italiani. Ma noi ce l'abbiamo più duro di Putin.


----------



## Sam (23 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, quindi, quando parlavo di isterismi dipendenti dai kilometri di distanza dal proprio posteriore, non era solo una battuta.


A me è bastato dire ad uno dei tanti lottatori della libertà di riempirsi meno la bocca di diritti, mentre si sta comodi sul divano, e di imbracciare il fucile, come facevano i Patrioti di una volta, per far scaldare gli animi e infuocare le code di paglia.

Ma l'ho già detto: siamo la società dell'apparire.
Tutti impegnati sui social e su internet, ma poi nella vita ognuno pensa al proprio deretano. Alessandro Gassman insegna.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Darren, non rigirare la frittata, ovvio che c'è gente che vuole star lì a combattere, ma tanti son stati bloccati al confine e costretti a stare lì,non far finta di non capire il mio discorso


La coscrizione della riserva arruolabile è un provvedimento normale in uno stato di guerra per una nazione invasa da un nemico più forte.
Zelensky si adatta agli eventi non voluti da lui, è L'Ucraina il paese aggredito non l'aggressore.


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

*Draghi epico, cita i padri fondatori:*
*
"Io tengo a mente che i fondatori dell'Unione europea, fra cui De Gasperi, avevano come obiettivo la pace nel continente europeo, e proprio per questo abbiamo progettato la comunità europea di difesa e vogliamo creare una difesa europea. *
*Proprio per questo vogliamo adeguarci all'obiettivo del 2%" del Pil che abbiamo promesso nella Nato"*


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

in questi giorni Draghi sta toccando picchi di atlantismo che non si vedevano da tempo.
tra un po' gli danno la cittadinanza d'onore di Washington e lo candidano al posto di Stoltenberg


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> A me è bastato dire ad uno dei tanti lottatori della libertà di riempirsi meno la bocca di diritti, mentre si sta comodi sul divano, e di imbracciare il fucile, come facevano i Patrioti di una volta, per far scaldare gli animi e infuocare le code di paglia.
> 
> Ma l'ho già detto: siamo la società dell'apparire.
> Tutti impegnati sui social e su internet, ma poi nella vita ognuno pensa al proprio deretano. Alessandro Gassman insegna.



La cosa più sensata sentita da tanto tempo a questa parte. È bello fare le guerre con il c***o degli altri mentre si sta sul divano. Apprezzerei di più chi le andasse a combattere di persona invece di fomentare e aizzare di continuo gli altri.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Franco dell'Economia:
> 
> "La crescita dell'Italia nel 2022 sarà da rivedere in modo sostanziale"*
> 
> ...



E anche oggi la Russia va in default domani.

Noi invece vediamo crescite a doppie cifre in tutti i segmenti operativi del paese.

Ieri intanto ha chiuso un'altro negozio vicino casa mia. Ma saranno sicuramente degli sprovveduti che non ascoltano il TG1, stanno abbandonando proprio all'alba di un nuovo boom economico.


----------



## Raryof (23 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> va via come il pane ormai, agenda fitta
> sempre più difficile registrare video per far credere alla popolazione di essere fisso a Kiev


Mi aspettavo che quanto meno si adoperasse per una scenografia degna di un grande uomo come lui, tipo lo sfondo verde che mettono i tizi su youtube per inserire immagini di qualunque tipo, tipo chessò, le macerie ucraine, la dura guerra.


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Draghi epico, cita i padri fondatori:*
> *
> "Io tengo a mente che i fondatori dell'Unione europea, fra cui De Gasperi, avevano come obiettivo la pace nel continente europeo, e proprio per questo abbiamo progettato la comunità europea di difesa e vogliamo creare una difesa europea. *
> *Proprio per questo vogliamo adeguarci all'obiettivo del 2%" del Pil che abbiamo promesso nella Nato"*



Ha una faccia da c***o atlantica.


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Altro dildo su calco di rocco siffredi in arrivo per gli italiani. Ma noi ce l'abbiamo più duro di Putin.


Come ho già nel lungo periodo sarà meglio visto che finalmente ci libereremo spero per sempre sia del gas russo sia di chi in questi anni ha bloccato ogni tentativo di diversificazione e di produzione nazionale (cinque stelle in primis, ambientalisti di sta cippa in secundis). Nel breve sarà un bagno di sangue, io ne sono già vittima (nel senso di bolletta, se conoscete qualcuno che come me pagherà circa 3000 euro di gas per il periodo sett-maggio , fatemelo conoscere).


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Altro dildo su calco di rocco siffredi in arrivo per gli italiani. Ma noi ce l'abbiamo più duro di Putin.


l'importante è mantenere la promessa alla NATO aumentando di almeno 13 miliardi la spesa militare 
le promesse con Washington si mantengono, non sono quelle elettorali eh
poi quelli ti vengono a cercare, non ti sfottono sui social come gli italiani traditi...


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E anche oggi la Russia va in default domani.
> 
> Noi invece vediamo crescite a doppie cifre in tutti i segmenti operativi del paese.
> 
> Ieri intanto ha chiuso un'altro negozio vicino casa mia. Ma saranno sicuramente degli sprovveduti che non ascoltano il TG1, stanno abbandonando proprio all'alba di un nuovo boom economico.



Ti ricordi di quando la Gran Bretagna doveva sprofondare sott' acqua all' indomani della Brexit? Tutti i famosi " analisti " a predirlo.
Qua è la stessa cosa. Gli apparati mettono in moto i media che confezionano una narrazione per l' opinione pubblica che non tiene conto di memoria o storia.E poi creano mostri.
Ci siamo volontariamente autoevirati per fare dispetto alla moglie e questo è il prezzo che dobbiamo pagare.


----------



## Sam (23 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E anche oggi la Russia va in default domani.
> 
> Noi invece vediamo crescite a doppie cifre in tutti i segmenti operativi del paese.
> 
> Ieri intanto ha chiuso un'altro negozio vicino casa mia. Ma saranno sicuramente degli sprovveduti che non ascoltano il TG1, stanno abbandonando proprio all'alba di un nuovo boom economico.


La Russia è fallita, non ha più niente, economicamente è a terra, ha perso la guerra e le marmotte non solo hanno smesso di confezionare la cioccolata, ma hanno proprio comprato lo stabilimento per produrla, assumendo in massa pangolini dall'Hubei.
L'Occidente, e l'Italia in particolare, sono in una botte di ferro, il PIL è elevato, l'economia è florida e, soprattutto, Omicron non fa più paura.


----------



## Raryof (23 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> A me è bastato dire ad uno dei tanti lottatori della libertà di riempirsi meno la bocca di diritti, mentre si sta comodi sul divano, e di imbracciare il fucile, come facevano i Patrioti di una volta, per far scaldare gli animi e infuocare le code di paglia.
> 
> Ma l'ho già detto: siamo la società dell'apparire.
> Tutti impegnati sui social e su internet, ma poi nella vita ognuno pensa al proprio deretano. Alessandro Gassman insegna.


Gassmann uno degli esseri più viscidi di sempre, comunque nello spettacolo sono tutti filopiddini, tutti eroi sui social ma con l'aereo già pronto per scappare chissà dove e le chiavi già inserite.
E questi sono i buoni, i buoni che vivono la guerra del benessere e della comodità e che si permettono di parlare di guerre vere, create proprio dal loro mondo, quello buono, adagiato sui poteri forti che controllano persone deboli.
In questo mondo fiocca gentaglia come Draghi o figli di burocrati, banchieri che parlano il burocratese e il perbenistese, senza capire che magari parlano di armi, di 2% del pil, di morte, ma loro che se ne fanno? nulla, sono persone non mischianti e i primi che scapperebbero in caso di conflitto, del resto sono sempre appesi ad una guerra non guerra, da iniziare, preparare, è il massimo a cui possono ambire, fare la guerra delle sanzioni e fare i finti duri mentre fanno finta di rappresentare un popolo, le istituzioni, con la pace dei sensi, mentre in realtà rappresentano quelli che del popolo se ne fregano e lo usano come bestiame sanitario.
Ma quanto sono duri questi nuovi duri.


gabri65 ha scritto:


> E anche oggi la Russia va in default domani.
> 
> Noi invece vediamo crescite a doppie cifre in tutti i segmenti operativi del paese.
> 
> Ieri intanto ha chiuso un'altro negozio vicino casa mia. Ma saranno sicuramente degli sprovveduti che non ascoltano il TG1, stanno abbandonando proprio all'alba di un nuovo boom economico.


I missili russi sono poi finiti 10 giorni fa?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2022)

*WSJ: Zelensky ha chiesto a Biden di non sanzionare Abramovich. Potrebbe dare una mano.*


----------



## gabri65 (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *WSJ: Zelensky ha chiesto a Biden di non sanzionare Abramovich. Potrebbe dare una mano.*



Ma che è, uno della UEFA?


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *WSJ: Zelensky ha chiesto a Biden di non sanzionare Abramovich. Potrebbe dare una mano.*



Una volta c' erano i missili intelligenti ora ci sono le sanzioni intelligenti.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sterminio de che? Si chiama guerra. I genocidi li facevano Hitler o i turchi. Basta utilizzare i termini in modo improprio, per favore.



I genocidi, assieme a Hitler, li facevano anche gli Ucraini... e tra l'altro anche ai danni dei Polacchi....


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

*Von der Leyen commossa:*

*"Se la libertà ha un nome, il suo nome è Ucraina e la bandiera ucraina oggi è la bandiera della libertà".*


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

queste sono peggio delle gocce d'acqua al posto delle lacrime di Vespa per il plastico del terremoto...

mamma mia che personaggio ci ritroviamo, grazie micron più i grillini che si vantarono di essere decisivi votandola

libertà e Ucraina sono un ossimoro, non hanno mai avuto la libertà davvero


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> I genocidi, assieme a Hitler, li facevano anche gli Ucraini... e tra l'altro anche ai danni dei Polacchi....



Non si può dire questo perché non è politicamente corretto


----------



## 7vinte (23 Marzo 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> I genocidi, assieme a Hitler, li facevano anche gli Ucraini... e tra l'altro anche ai danni dei Polacchi....


Non mi pare una motivazione valida per sminuire l'attuale situazione umanitaria da parte russa. Non è che siccome c'è stato l'Olocausto domani dichiariamo guerra alla Germania, eh?


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non mi pare una motivazione valida per sminuire l'attuale situazione umanitaria da parte russa. Non è che siccome c'è stato l'Olocausto domani dichiariamo guerra alla Germania, eh?



Già, noi buoni dobbiamo, volta per volta e arbitrariamente, assegnare premi e castighi. E stavolta i russi sono stati tanto cattiviihhh.


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non mi pare una motivazione valida per sminuire l'attuale situazione umanitaria da parte russa. Non è che siccome c'è stato l'Olocausto domani dichiariamo guerra alla Germania, eh?


Facciamoci invadere dalla Libia perché negli anni 10 Giolitti sterminò 100mila libici.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Se tu conoscessi davvero lo stato della sottocultura tecnologica in Russia, non scriveresti queste scemenze.
> Altro che regalare le VPN, semmai ti insegnano loro ad usarle.
> 
> Dio mio, luoghi comuni che neanche Beppe Grillo.


tu confondi le capacita tecniche di una minima parte di russi con l'intera popolazione, il bifolco della siberia sicuramente fa parte di qualche gruppo hacker russo  il russo medio sta ancora ascoltando albano e romina, misa che le scemenze sono le robe assurde che scrivi tu.


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

*scoppia la grana turca, ministro degli Esteri critica il piano strategico UE approvato lunedì scorso:*

*"Il documento porterà senza dubbio l'Ue ad essere parte del problema più che la soluzione nel Mediterraneo orientale*
*La sezione relativa alla sicurezza nelle acque mediterranee orientali è stata "dettata" da Grecia e Cipro, due membri dell'Ue con pretese massimaliste sui confini marittimi che negano e provocano danni ai diritti della Turchia e dei turco ciprioti"*


traduzione: in arrivo migranti pure dalla frontiera turca...non li fermiamo più


----------



## Swaitak (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *WSJ: Zelensky ha chiesto a Biden di non sanzionare Abramovich. Potrebbe dare una mano.*


pure gli amici c'ha questo


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

MINISTRO DELL'ECONOMIA TEDESCO: PAGAMENTO IN RUBLI RAPPRESENTA UNA VIOLAZIONE DEL CONTRATTO


----------



## gabri65 (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> tu confondi le capacita tecnica di una minima parte di russi, con l'intera popolazione, il bifolco della siberia sicuramente fa parte di qualche gruppo hacker russo  il russo medio sta ancora ascoltando albano e romina, misa che le scemenze sono le robe assurde che scrivi tu.



Vero. Peccato che la Siberia c'ha una densità di popolazione di meno di 3 abitanti/km^2, perciò di bifolchi forse ce ne sono molto pochi.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (23 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non mi pare una motivazione valida per sminuire l'attuale situazione umanitaria da parte russa. Non è che siccome c'è stato l'Olocausto domani dichiariamo guerra alla Germania, eh?


 Certo, non va sminuita, come non va sminuita quella degli abitanti russofoni dell'Ucraina dal 2014... e come non va sminuito il fatto che in Ucraina si vada in giro con le bandiere dell'UPA


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vero. Peccato che la Siberia c'ha una densità di popolazione di meno di 3 abitanti/km^2, perciò di bifolchi forse ce ne sono molto pochi.


adesso si scopre che la russia è formata da 140 mil di esperti informatici


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (23 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dopo aver chiuso le università, ora i talebani chiudono le scuole superiori alle studentesse
> il "mondo libero" è impegnato altrove...si fanno prendere per culo dai talebani e vogliono trattare con Putin


 i talebani ora fanno parte del mondo libero....quando e` scoppiata la guerra in Ucraina hanno anche fatto un comunicato ufficiale in cui si dicevano preoccupati della situazione e auspicavano una risoluzione pacifica


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> tu confondi le capacita tecniche di una minima parte di russi con l'intera popolazione, il bifolco della siberia sicuramente fa parte di qualche gruppo hacker russo  il russo medio sta ancora ascoltando albano e romina, misa che le scemenze sono le robe assurde che scrivi tu.


Tra l'altro i programmatori russi stanno scappando dalla Russia a migliaia, notizia verificabile online. Del resto seguivo uno youtuber russo NFKRZ che è scappato (come tantissimi) in Georgia, che è l'unico paese al mondo che non richiede la VISA ai russi prima di un anno intero di soggiorno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> i talebani ora fanno parte del mondo libero....quando e` scoppiata la guerra in Ucraina hanno anche fatto un comunicato ufficiale in cui si dicevano preoccupati della situazione e auspicavano una risoluzione pacifica



Quando finiscono i parlamenti Servant of People potrà collegarsi con le tribù nel deserto.


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ti ricordi di quando la Gran Bretagna doveva sprofondare sott' acqua all' indomani della Brexit?


L'unico paese che ha dovuto aumentare le tasse in tempo di covid.


----------



## Raryof (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro i programmatori russi stanno scappando dalla Russia a migliaia, notizia verificabile online. Del resto seguivo uno youtuber russo NFKRZ che è scappato (come tantissimi) in Georgia, che è l'unico paese al mondo che non richiede la VISA ai russi prima di un anno intero di soggiorno.


Ma quindi noi che abbiamo avuto parenti che durante le guerre non sono scappati dall'Italia mentre il Re sì cosa dobbiamo pensare? dobbiamo prendere come modello lo youtuber russo o chi scappa dalla Russia che non è nemmeno stata attaccata?
Quelli rimangono russi che sono scappati come traditori, checchè se ne dica, poi se vogliono possono cambiare il cognome come facevano gli italiani in America e Sud America (Ferrero>Herrero) 120 anni fa ma poi se ne stessero zitti su ciò che accade nel loro paese visto che sono scappati come codardi.
E' un mondo di viziati e chi pensa di essere il più furbo poi pensa pure di dover dare lezioni agli altri, col culo al calduccio.


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'unico paese che ha dovuto aumentare le tasse in tempo di covid.



Ultimamente ho usato un atlante geografico e poi sono andato su Internet e ho scoperto con mia grande meraviglia che la Gran Bretagna esiste ed è ancora al di là della manica.Ma che strano
Quanto alle tasse io in Italia, periferia del " paradiso europeo" ho scoperto ahimè da parecchi anni di pagarne a iosa. E non solo, ma devo anche pagarne di indirette perché un governo che non ho eletto ha deciso di rifornire di armi un paese in guerra contro quello che mi rifornisce di gas. Sono un uomo fortunato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ultimamente ho usato un atlante geografico e poi sono andato su Internet e ho scoperto con mia grande meraviglia che la Gran Bretagna esiste ed è ancora al di là della manica.Ma che strano


vabbe tu pensi che fenomeni di questo tipo avvengano nottetempo? non sono un esperto di economia, quindi non so se la russia o la granbretagna falliranno ma pensare che cio avvenga instantaneamente è quantomeno ingenuo.


----------



## Sam (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> *tu confondi le capacita tecniche di una minima parte di russi con l'intera popolazione*, il bifolco della siberia sicuramente fa parte di qualche gruppo hacker russo  il russo medio sta ancora ascoltando albano e romina, misa che le scemenze sono le robe assurde che scrivi tu.


Perché invece la maggior parte della popolazione italiana è Elliot di Mr. Robot, vero?


----------



## gabri65 (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> adesso si scopre che la russia è formata da 140 mil di esperti informatici



Diciamo che sono in gamba.

Specialmente se paragonati con quelli di Anonymous, che dovevano spezzare le reni a tutti i server russi in tempo zero.


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> vabbe tu pensi che fenomeni di questo tipo avvengano nottetempo? non sono un esperto di economia, quindi non so se la russia o la granbretagna falliranno ma pensare che cio avvenga instantaneamente è quantomeno ingenuo.



Io mi attengo alla narrazione. La Gran Bretagna sarebbe dovuta regredire e diventare come lo Zimbabwe e la Russia verserà in così gravi condizioni che faranno fuori Putin automaticamente. Stiamo aspettando...


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma quindi noi che abbiamo avuto parenti che durante le guerre non sono scappati dall'Italia mentre il Re sì cosa dobbiamo pensare? dobbiamo prendere come modello lo youtuber russo o chi scappa dalla Russia che non è nemmeno stata attaccata?
> Quelli rimangono russi che sono scappati come traditori, checchè se ne dica, poi se vogliono possono cambiare il cognome come facevano gli italiani in America e Sud America (Ferrero>Herrero) 120 anni fa ma poi se ne stessero zitti su ciò che accade nel loro paese visto che sono scappati come codardi.
> E' un mondo di viziati e chi pensa di essere il più furbo poi pensa pure di dover dare lezioni agli altri, col culo al calduccio.


Rispetto la tua opinione ma..per me non è un traditore uno del meridione che va in Germania perché stufo di essere pagato 500 euro al mese in nero, così come non considero vigliacco un russo che scappa perché ha paura di essere arrestato per le sue opinioni su youtube.


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Come ho già nel lungo periodo sarà meglio visto che finalmente ci libereremo spero per sempre sia del gas russo sia di chi in questi anni ha bloccato ogni tentativo di diversificazione e di produzione nazionale (cinque stelle in primis, ambientalisti di sta cippa in secundis). Nel breve sarà un bagno di sangue, io ne sono già vittima (nel senso di bolletta, se conoscete qualcuno che come me pagherà circa 3000 euro di gas per il periodo sett-maggio , fatemelo conoscere).


Tu hai preso una tranvata colossale con l'ultima bolletta, son giusto ora da un ex cliente che mi ha appena annunciato che da 800/900 al mese é passato a 2600... Davvero le partite Iva le stanno uccidendo in questo senso, e io essendo un fallito da 1 anno e mezzo ti abbraccio fortissimo per questo, augurandoti di non fare la stessa fine mia


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Perché invece la maggior parte della popolazione italiana è Elliot di Mr. Robot, vero?


e che cacchio c'entra la popolazione italiana?  chi ha mai detto che gli italiani sono tutti dei novelli Ritchie ? Boh


----------



## Shmuk (23 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che sono in gamba.
> 
> Specialmente se paragonati con quelli di Anonymous, che dovevano spezzare le reni a tutti i server russi in tempo zero.



Ma se li hanno hackerato perfino le tv in diretta e diffuso documenti militari sulla guerra.


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Tu hai preso una tranvata colossale con l'ultima bolletta, son giusto ora da un ex cliente che mi ha appena annunciato che da 800/900 al mese é passato a 2600... Davvero le partite Iva le stanno uccidendo in questo senso, e io essendo un fallito da 1 anno e mezzo ti abbraccio fortissimo per questo, augurandoti di non fare la stessa fine mia


Grazie, veramente, di cuore.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2022)

Vladimir Putin è la reincarnazione di Rasputin comunque


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Grazie, veramente, di cuore.


Ma ci mancherebbe, so perfettamente l'impotenza e la frustrazione che si prova


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vladimir Putin è la reincarnazione di Rasputin comunque


meglio, putin è la reincarnazione di ivan il terribile e dugin quella di rasputin


----------



## gabri65 (23 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ma se li hanno hackerato perfino le tv in diretta e diffuso documenti militari sulla guerra.



Ah, beh, grandi. E' così che si piega una superpotenza.

Da noi appaiono i video XXX durante i convegni online al senato. Non mi sembra che ce ne siamo fregati un gran ché.


----------



## Shmuk (23 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, beh, grandi. E' così che si piega una superpotenza.
> 
> Da noi appaiono i video XXX durante i convegni online al senato. Non mi sembra che ce ne siamo fregati un gran ché.



Essendo un collettivo "buono" e mediatico, tendono più all'azione dimostrativa (in largo senso) che a quella "punitiva", fatto sta che hanno dimostrato sufficientemente di poter fare un pò quello che vogliono dalle parti di Mosca, supposti geni del ciberwarfare. A questo si deve aggiungere che noi siamo più attaccabili di loro, in quanto più digitalizzati. Notizia di ieri, comunque, hanno fatto un ultimatum a Nestlé di lasciare la Russia in 48 ore, l'azienda non l'ha fatto hanno riversato online giga su giga di materiale confidenziale della compagnia. Agiscono anche per vie oblique.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2022)

Intanto farina sta scomparendo, olio da friggere sta scomparendo.. prezzi alle stelle su tutto. Crisi che andrà a toccare in modo pesande l'africa. Un estate calda per la povera Italia che di conseguenza avrà più barconi che mai.

Rendiamoci conto di cosa ha combinato Putin. Il tutto per le sue manie .. è davvero un bastacane


----------



## vota DC (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lungi da me difendere gli americani, ma quello che sta facendo Putin non ha paragoni nella storia dal dopoguerra. E ripeto ancora, informatevi, guardate i video....qui si parla di sterminio totale. Poi per carità leggo pure di gente che dice che Mariupol si è autobombardata, e allora lì alzo le mani.


Vedremo se sarà ridotta peggio di Grozny....con le tattiche dei battaglioni Azov non lo escludo, hanno cacciato le persone dagli ospedali per usarli come base.
Al momento Mariupol è stata rasa completamente al suolo due settimane fa (90% di case distrutte in pochi giorni....il 10% rimanente è costruito in adamantio) e una settimana fa hanno ucciso ventimila persone in un momento....salvo poi il sindaco ha detto che erano ZERO.
Per il momento la discrepanza ha raggiunto livelli superiori a ogni altra guerra. Vergognoso poi che "corridoi umanitari si, ma la priorità è far combattere chi vuole" e adesso "presto corridoi subito ma vanno fatti sul serio" che sono i miliziani a fuggire.


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intanto farina sta scomparendo, olio da friggere sta scomparendo.. prezzi alle stelle su tutto. Crisi che andrà a toccare in modo pesande l'africa. Un estate calda per la povera Italia che di conseguenza avrà più barconi che mai.
> 
> Rendiamoci conto di cosa ha combinato Putin. Il tutto per le sue manie .. è davvero un bastacane


La nato doveva farsi i fatti propri e non sarebbe successo nulla. Che Putin stia bene sotto terra siamo tutti d'accordo, ma sui prezzi é chi importa che se ne approfitta


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intanto farina sta scomparendo, olio da friggere sta scomparendo.. prezzi alle stelle su tutto. Crisi che andrà a toccare in modo pesande l'africa. Un estate calda per la povera Italia che di conseguenza avrà più barconi che mai.
> 
> Rendiamoci conto di cosa ha combinato Putin. Il tutto per le sue manie .. è davvero un bastacane


in africa cina e russia hanno molto interessi, basti pensare che all'assemblea dell'onu 25 paesi africani si sono astenuti nella votazione per la risoluzione contro l'aggressione Russa e l'eritrea credo abbia votato contro


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> La nato doveva farsi i fatti propri e non sarebbe successo nulla. Che Putin stia bene sotto terra siamo tutti d'accordo, ma sui prezzi é chi importa che se ne approfitta


No, sarebbe successo comunque, l'Italia importa diverse tonnellate di grano ed olio di girasole dall'Ucraina (Circa il 20/25% del fabbisogno nazionale) per ovvi motivi non possono più esportare nulla al momento.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> oggi il beppe grillo ucraino è impegnato in collegamento con la Francia
> 
> se la prende con tre multinazionali francesi che non si sono accodate a quelli in fuga temporanea dalla Russia
> 
> "Aiutateci a vincere questa guerra contro la libertà, la fraternità, l'uguaglianza​Renault, Auchan e Leroy Merlin sponsor della macchina da guerra russa"​


Ma come diavolo si permette sto babbeo?
Ma non è stufo di fare il clown?


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Caspita,oggi impegnatissimo a schivare le bombe.
> Questa mattina parlava al parlamento giapponese.


Chissà dove sta questo realmente


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ancora con questo nucleare? Non verrà mai utilizzato, neanche in caso di conflitto mondiale. Nessuno utilizzerà un arma del genere contro un nemico che può rispondere allo stesso modo.
> 
> Cosa vorrei? La caduta del regime putiniano nel mondo più indolore possibile sia per i russi stessi che per noi.


Hahaha mi metto a ridere hahaha
Tu ti fidi dello stesso potere che negava il cambiamento climatico perché era un ostacolo ai loro guadagni.. rovinando il mondo  e tu ti fidi che pur di non perdere il potere non fanno altre pazzie !? Guarda che l'hanno già distrutto il mondo ehhh e x salvaguardare un pezzo di carta stampata  figurati se non arrivano alla linea rossa per il potere/controllo mondiale

Comunque sarebbe un bel mondo e una bella visione eh solo che quelli non ragionano mica come noi sai ? e purtroppo non vivo in questo mondo dove la moralità e integrità vince su tutto il resto.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

* Trump: "Io minaccerei Putin con i sottomarini nucleari.
L’ho sentito usare costantemente la parola N, la parola nucleare, oh, è una potenza nucleare, ma noi siamo una potenza nucleare più grande, abbiamo i più grandi sottomarini nel mondo, le macchine più potenti mai costruite"*


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> * Trump: "Io minaccerei Putin con i sottomarini nucleari.
> L’ho sentito usare costantemente la parola N, la parola nucleare, oh, è una potenza nucleare, ma noi siamo una potenza nucleare più grande, abbiamo i più grandi sottomarini nel mondo, le macchine più potenti mai costruite"*



Sono perfido, scusate. Lo so.


----------



## danjr (23 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *scoppia la grana turca, ministro degli Esteri critica il piano strategico UE approvato lunedì scorso:*
> 
> *"Il documento porterà senza dubbio l'Ue ad essere parte del problema più che la soluzione nel Mediterraneo orientale*
> *La sezione relativa alla sicurezza nelle acque mediterranee orientali è stata "dettata" da Grecia e Cipro, due membri dell'Ue con pretese massimaliste sui confini marittimi che negano e provocano danni ai diritti della Turchia e dei turco ciprioti"*
> ...


Han paura di aver finito di fare i loro comodi nel mediterraneo è in Libia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Hahaha mi metto a ridere hahaha
> Tu ti fidi dello stesso potere che negava il cambiamento climatico perché era un ostacolo ai loro guadagni.. rovinando il mondo  e tu ti fidi che pur di non perdere il potere non fanno altre pazzie !? Guarda che l'hanno già distrutto il mondo ehhh e x salvaguardare un pezzo di carta stampata  figurati se non arrivano alla linea rossa per il potere/controllo mondiale
> 
> Comunque sarebbe un bel mondo e una bella visione eh solo che quelli non ragionano mica come noi sai ? e purtroppo non vivo in questo mondo dove la moralità e integrità vince su tutto il resto.


Mi fido del fatto che per puro e semplice istinto di sopravvivenza personale nessuno con facoltà mentali intatte porterebbe anche se stesso in mezzo ad uno scenario apocalittico.

Mi fido anche del fatto che c'è un esempio storico, il non utilizzo delle armi chimiche durante la seconda guerra mondiale.
C'è pur sempre un limite a tutto.

Non basta comunque che un pazzo decida di lanciare un missile nucleare, devono dare il consenso e "premere il bottone" tre persone diverse nello stesso momento per portare un attacco nucleare. Confido anche nel fatto che se uno impazzisce gli altri due siano comunque sani.


----------



## Raryof (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Rispetto la tua opinione ma..per me non è un traditore uno del meridione che va in Germania perché stufo di essere pagato 500 euro al mese in nero, così come non considero vigliacco un russo che scappa perché ha paura di essere arrestato per le sue opinioni su youtube.


Se la Russia pensa di difendere il proprio territorio e tu spieghi una narrativa diversa o antirussa è normale che tu non sia considerato come altri che decidono di rimanere e di rappresentare la Russia, per quello che il proprio governo ha deciso, anche con la forza, se scappi sei codardo, non eroe, direi lo stesso pure se Putin fosse satana in persona come vogliono farlo passare.
Mi fanno ridere quegli youtuber che vogliono fare informazione buona, genuina, come tanta gentaglia (tutta filopiddina e perbenista a livelli nauseabondi) italiana qui dalle nostre parti, tutti che spiegano la narrativa semplice, logica, fanno gli eroi ma in determinate situazioni sarebbero i primi a scappare, sono come i politici, niente di più niente di meno, infatti quando vedo Draghi che parla di guerra mi chiedo se se la aspetti davvero dentro casa, ma visto che siamo stati commissariati dalla NATO vinciamo noi, vinciamo sempre, facciamo pure la guerra, siamo entrati in un meccanismo in cui entri in guerra per altri e dentro questo meccanismo il capitalismo finanziario è al sicuro e gli interessi verranno sempre prima delle persone che scappano o subiscono i giochini di potere.
Non vi sembra tutto così stupido? la guerra fatta da incapaci burocrati, allora sì, gli eroi saranno quelli che scappano per primi, pure se resteranno russi, ma poi non tornassero nel caso vincessero davvero questo scontro, non mangiassero da sciacalli quali diventeranno presto visto che rimarranno sciacalli di libertà provvisoria che si sono salvati per mangiare su chi invece non si salverà.
Si deve combattere per il proprio popolo, sempre, la mia firma dice questo, traducete pure..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2022)

Lui ride sempre, almeno lui si diverte.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> SECONDO FONTI DELLA SICUREZZA ITALIANA, L'ATTACCO CHE HA MANDATO IN TILT LA BIGLIETTERIA ONLINE DI TRENITALIA E' RICONDUCIBILE PER IL MODUS OPERANDI A HACKER RUSSI


Si vabbè 
Se domani prendo una multa sotto l’ufficio è sicuramente colpa del FSB


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E anche oggi la Russia va in default domani.
> 
> Noi invece vediamo crescite a doppie cifre in tutti i segmenti operativi del paese.
> 
> Ieri intanto ha chiuso un'altro negozio vicino casa mia. Ma saranno sicuramente degli sprovveduti che non ascoltano il TG1, stanno abbandonando proprio all'alba di un nuovo boom economico.


Ah già vero. Ma il mitico default c’è stato? Ah no?


----------



## Devil man (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lui ride sempre, almeno lui si diverte.



Che babbeo siamo ad aprile e ha ancora le frontiere chiuse per i turisti non vaccinati... Della sua famosa agenda non ha ancora fatto NIENTE!!

Un altro presidente avrebbe già aperto tutto.. l'Inghilterra è avanti luce..


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Come ho già nel lungo periodo sarà meglio visto che finalmente ci libereremo spero per sempre sia del gas russo sia di chi in questi anni ha bloccato ogni tentativo di diversificazione e di produzione nazionale (cinque stelle in primis, ambientalisti di sta cippa in secundis). Nel breve sarà un bagno di sangue, io ne sono già vittima (nel senso di bolletta, se conoscete qualcuno che come me pagherà circa 3000 euro di gas per il periodo sett-maggio , fatemelo conoscere).


Però non vedo perché dovrei fare un bagno di sangue per i vostri ideali di guerra e sanzioni. Ovviamente parlo in generale, non ce lo ho con te nello specifico.
Dovresti essere incacchiato a bestia non accettarlo passivamente


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ti ricordi di quando la Gran Bretagna doveva sprofondare sott' acqua all' indomani della Brexit? Tutti i famosi " analisti " a predirlo.
> Qua è la stessa cosa. Gli apparati mettono in moto i media che confezionano una narrazione per l' opinione pubblica che non tiene conto di memoria o storia.E poi creano mostri.
> Ci siamo volontariamente autoevirati per fare dispetto alla moglie e questo è il prezzo che dobbiamo pagare.


Questo è un gran bell’esempio. Durante la brexit i soliti noti avevano preventivato scenari apocalittici per l’uk: rischio default, cadranno a pezzi, mancherà di tutto ecc 
si è visto  
Quelli stanno meglio di prima


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> vabbe tu pensi che fenomeni di questo tipo avvengano nottetempo? non sono un esperto di economia, quindi non so se la russia o la granbretagna falliranno ma pensare che cio avvenga instantaneamente è quantomeno ingenuo.


È ingenuo per mia modesta opinione non pensare che era ed è UE in fase di affondo verso temibili acque... ma si! si stava riprendendo l'Italia!! Riderei se non ci fosse da piangere..
nel sentire le menzogne che ci vogliono rifilare malgrado viviamo la realtà da ben 13 anni ormai!

UE così com'è non ha futuro!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi fido del fatto che per puro e semplice istinto di sopravvivenza personale nessuno con facoltà mentali intatte porterebbe anche se stesso in mezzo ad uno scenario apocalittico.
> 
> Mi fido anche del fatto che c'è un esempio storico, il non utilizzo delle armi chimiche durante la seconda guerra mondiale.
> C'è pur sempre un limite a tutto.
> ...


Strano.. non metti in conto che LORO sono convinti di salvarsi.. se credi che pensano al genere umano rimarrai deluso.. comunque.. sempre coincidenze..
Scudi antimissili al confine 
Trattato medio lungo raggio stracciato unilateralmente dagli Usa
Ucraina che vuole entrare nella Nato

Che curioso


----------



## Sam (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> e che cacchio c'entra la popolazione italiana?  chi ha mai detto che gli italiani sono tutti dei novelli Ritchie ? Boh


Va bene, cambiamo il soggetto, così continuiamo l'arrampicata sugli specchi.
Pensi che in Occidente siano tutti degli Elliot di Mr. Robot?


----------



## gabri65 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ah già vero. Ma il mitico default c’è stato? Ah no?



Ma figurati. Magari ci vanno veramente in default, ma mica come dicevano qui.

Poi dovevano finire le munizioni in due giorni, organizzati peggio di una baby-gang. Cioè, la Russia, la seconda superputenza planetaria (veramente solo seconda?).

Io veramente non so come ragiona la gente, ormai sono tutti rimbambiti, vanno dietro a sproloqui nati per autoconvincersi. Addirittura c'è chi voleva che Zielinsky bombardasse Mosca.

Boh.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> È ingenuo per mia modesta opinione non pensare che era ed è UE in fase di affondo verso temibili acque... ma si! si stava riprendendo l'Italia!! Riderei se non ci fosse da piangere..
> nel sentire le menzogne che ci vogliono rifilare malgrado viviamo la realtà da ben 13 anni ormai!
> 
> UE così com'è non ha futuro!


L'UE è un progetto nato morto, non ha alcun senso così come è strutturata. La cosa triste è che i politicanti attuali probabilmente anche per interessi personali non hanno alcuna voglia di cambiare le cose.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Il PD contro Orsini a Carta Bianca:"Inaccettabile. Lui è il pifferaio di Putin".*


il pd è il cancro della società anzi il cancro del mondo darei la mia vita per vederli estinti


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> meglio, putin è la reincarnazione di ivan il terribile e dugin quella di rasputin


Ivan il terribile è stato un ottimo regnante e figlio della sua epoca
Vi fate traviare dallo stupido soprannome italiano “il terribile” che è una traduzione totalmente sbagliata della parola Groznyj.
E rasputin era una mente decisamente superiore a questi 4 mentrcatti russi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi fido del fatto che per puro e semplice istinto di sopravvivenza personale nessuno con *facoltà mentali intatte porterebbe anche se stesso in mezzo ad uno scenario apocalittico.*
> 
> Mi fido anche del fatto che c'è un esempio storico, il non utilizzo delle armi chimiche durante la seconda guerra mondiale.
> C'è pur sempre un limite a tutto.
> ...


Altra cosa.. biden basta questo...
e ricordarsi dei poteri che c'è l'hanno messo!!
sicuramente più di uno  con le mani opponibili


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo è un gran bell’esempio. Durante la brexit i soliti noti avevano preventivato scenari apocalittici per l’uk: rischio default, cadranno a pezzi, mancherà di tutto ecc
> si è visto
> Quelli stanno meglio di prima



Già, si direbbe che c'è vita fuori dalla UE. E i soliti noti sono stranamente anche quelli per cui l' Ucraina sta vincendo la guerra, Putin verrà detronizzato dai suoi o dal popolo, la Russia andrà in default etc etc. 
E poi non dovrei pensare che vivono in un mondo fiabesco tutto loro


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> il pd è il cancro della società anzi il cancro del mondo darei la mia vita per vederli estinti


La madò


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo è un gran bell’esempio. Durante la brexit i soliti noti avevano preventivato scenari apocalittici per l’uk: rischio default, cadranno a pezzi, mancherà di tutto ecc
> si è visto
> Quelli stanno meglio di prima


Mamma mia che avete tirato fuori.... ringrazio iddio di non ricordare chi proferì tante fesserie.... Dire che oggi comandano loro al posto della germania è un eufemismo


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però non vedo perché dovrei fare un bagno di sangue per i vostri ideali di guerra e sanzioni. Ovviamente parlo in generale, non ce lo ho con te nello specifico.
> Dovresti essere incacchiato a bestia non accettarlo passivamente


Capisco il tuo discorso ma le bollette super alte sono di nov dic gen feb... La guerra è iniziata il 24 febbraio e le sanzioni sono iniziate a marzo. Purtroppo Putin fa il birichino da ben prima delle sanzioni dell UE


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La madò


potrei avere pietà per i rossoneri tranne letta


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lui ride sempre, almeno lui si diverte.


Povero dai
Non sa manco dove si trova.
Dovrebbe stare chiuso in una rsa


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati. Magari ci vanno veramente in default, ma mica come dicevano qui.
> 
> Poi dovevano finire le munizioni in due giorni, organizzati peggio di una baby-gang. Cioè, la Russia, la seconda superputenza planetaria (veramente solo seconda?).
> 
> ...


La verità sta sempre nel mezzo amico mio.
Di certo non sta spiccando facendo un figurone la Russia ma è altrettanto vero che le previsioni di molti sono tutta fuffa..e lo stiamo vedendo


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Già, si direbbe che c'è vita fuori dalla UE. E i soliti noti sono stranamente anche quelli per cui l' Ucraina sta vincendo la guerra, Putin verrà detronizzato dai suoi o dal popolo, la Russia andrà in default etc etc.
> E poi non dovrei pensare che vivono in un mondo fiabesco tutto loro


È il problema di appecorarsi sempre e comunque al pensiero mainstream


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo discorso ma le bollette super alte sono di nov dic gen feb... La guerra è iniziata il 24 febbraio e le sanzioni sono iniziate a marzo. Purtroppo Putin fa il birichino da ben prima delle sanzioni dell UE


Occhio però, ora io non ho tutti i dati a portata di mano, almeno sul cibo, ma siamo davvero sicuri che sia dipeso da lui? guarda che chi importa dall'estero mette il prezzo che vuole a prescindere, ripeto, non sono esperto di combustibili ma se funziona come con la mia materia la russia aumenta oggi e l'italia aumenta già da 2 mesi solo per il sentito dire che ci saranno aumenti.... infatti i carburanti son stati massacrati minimo per 30 giorni, per aver aumentato il prezzo alla pompa da gg X, quando le loro scorte erano ancora quelle a prezzo vecchio...


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La madò


Ha perfettamente ragione. Il pd è un cancro mortale al quarto stadio con metastasi a cielo stellato.
Uno schifo. Il male assoluto di questo paese in decadenza


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Altra cosa.. biden basta questo...
> e ricordarsi dei poteri che c'è l'hanno messo!!
> sicuramente più di uno  con le mani opponibili


Ci vuole l'autorizzazione di tre diverse persone per l'utilizzo di armi nucleari, questo sia da parte degli USA che da parte della Russia. 
La teoria del folle solitario o del vecchio rimbambito conta fino a un certo punto.

Tra l'altro dietro Biden penso sappia chiunque che c'è Obama.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> * Trump: "Io minaccerei Putin con i sottomarini nucleari.
> L’ho sentito usare costantemente la parola N, la parola nucleare, oh, è una potenza nucleare, ma noi siamo una potenza nucleare più grande, abbiamo i più grandi sottomarini nel mondo, le macchine più potenti mai costruite"*


quindi pure la narrazione con trump zero guerra, trump era l'unico che andava d'accordo con putin possiamo metterla da parte


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Il PD contro Orsini a Carta Bianca:"Inaccettabile. Lui è il pifferaio di Putin".*


Vabbè il PD è a prescindere contro gli italiani, specialmente quelli che non li votano.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che avete tirato fuori.... ringrazio iddio di non ricordare chi proferì tante fesserie.... Dire che oggi comandano loro al posto della germania è un eufemismo


Ma sei uno dove segnarsi tutte le castronerie che legge, non basterebbe manco una convenzione con buffetti  
Si sono lette cose roboanti e poi ovviamente è successo il contrario


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Occhio però, ora io non ho tutti i dati a portata di mano, almeno sul cibo, ma siamo davvero sicuri che sia dipeso da lui? guarda che chi importa dall'estero mette il prezzo che vuole a prescindere, ripeto, non sono esperto di combustibili ma se funziona come con la mia materia la russia aumenta oggi e l'italia aumenta già da 2 mesi solo per il sentito dire che ci saranno aumenti.... infatti i carburanti son stati massacrati minimo per 30 giorni, per aver aumentato il prezzo alla pompa da gg X, quando le loro scorte erano ancora quelle a prezzo vecchio...


Soprattutto per la benzina c'è una speculazione mica da ridere, le compagnie in vista di una possibile crisi delle scorte aumentano il prezzo per mettere le mani avanti, poi se la crisi non ci sarà avranno guadagnato il doppio, se ci sarà avranno messo una toppa alle perdite.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però non vedo perché dovrei fare un bagno di sangue per i vostri ideali di guerra e sanzioni. Ovviamente parlo in generale, non ce lo ho con te nello specifico.
> Dovresti essere incacchiato a bestia non accettarlo passivamente



Quando dicono "andiamo in russia e prendiamoli a calci in cù" ,sanno bene che male che vada ci vanno i sodati a rischiare la pelle,mica loro.
Quando dicono "aumenterà tutto ma lo facciamo per aiutare l'ucraina",male che vada loro hanno le chiappe coperte,quelli a rischiare saranno quelli che pre-covid a stento arrivavano a fine mese,con il covid arrivavano al giorno 25 e ora causa guerra e auto-sanzioni che l'Italia si è inflitta forse (forse) arriveranno a metà mese.
Ma chissene di quelli,noi dobbiamo pensare a regalare un fottio di armi (regalare...armi che paghiamo ovviamente noi ) a zelensky che nel frattempo si occupa anche (tra le altre cose) di fare il ministro per il turismo italiano e decide lui,per tutti,chi può entrare in italia e chi no.

Ah,oltre ai vari aumenti che ci sgonfieranno il portafoglio annotiamoci anche un ammanco di circa 2 miliardi dal turismo russo (che tra l'altro è a tipologia di turisti che più spende in Italia).

Fortuna che siamo in pieno boom economico e il nostro bibitaro di maio tempo fa dalla terrazza aveva urlato di aver abolito la povertà,altrimenti eravamo in guai serissimi


----------



## danjr (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> quindi pure la narrazione con trump zero guerra, trump era l'unico che andava d'accordo con putin possiamo metterla da parte


Ma no, è il suo modo di fare. Ricordati cosa aveva detto all’Iran quando aveva osato effettuare qualche minaccia. Ora comunque sta cercando di raccattere voti


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo discorso ma le bollette super alte sono di nov dic gen feb... La guerra è iniziata il 24 febbraio e le sanzioni sono iniziate a marzo. Purtroppo Putin fa il birichino da ben prima delle sanzioni dell UE


E qualcuno ci sta mangiando sopra si sa. Ma già come dici tu parte da prima e questa ridicola giostra delle sanzioni, ci sta solo stringendo di più la garrota al collo. E tutto ribadisco, per una guerra in cui non ci entriamo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Va bene, cambiamo il soggetto, così continuiamo l'arrampicata sugli specchi.
> Pensi che in Occidente siano tutti degli Elliot di Mr. Robot?


ma l'arrampicata sugli specchi la stai facendo tu, tirando fuori argomentazioni senza senso, la stai buttando su chi c'ha l'haker piu lungo? boh


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2022)

I 30 giorni di Putin il grande stratega

- Iniziare una guerra a caso senza nemmeno un minimo di senso (Poi ci sono quelli che parlo tutti i giorni e sono fissati con la storia che è colpa della NATO, che sicuramente magari ci sguazzano ma di fatto non hanno iniziato il macello)
- Doveva prendere il paese in 48 ore, anzi no una settimana, anzi no.. domani
- Russia che si ritrova con mille restrizioni. (Però Non credo alla favola della Russia in bancarotta nonostante i media occidentali ci mettono di tutto per farlo passare)
- Popolo russo al minimo
- Popolo ucraino sfollati distrutti civili morti 3 mln di profughi e chissà quanti morti nascosti di bambini
- Città distrutte che sembrano Dresda
- Prezzi dell'energia al massimo
- Manca la farina
- Manca l'olio
- Tra poco ci saranno le risse ai supermercati per il pane
- Africani che avranno i gommoni pronti a salpare
- Dopo metti mascherina ora porta banderina cit Admin
- Dopo i vairologi esperti ora è il turno di esperti militari politogi esperti di geopolitica tutti a spappolarsi il cervello per capire cosa passa per la testa di Putin (senza mai azzeccare nulla ovviamente)
- caccia ai bunker
- Caccia alle pastiglie anti radiazione
- Caccia alle tute spaziali
- 2% PIL per la difesa
- Zielinki tutti i giorni per tutti i parlamenti "No fly zone"
- EU e NATO, si facciamo qualcosa... no non facciamo nulla. Ah aspettate... ah no niente.

Morale della favola

Totale vantaggi che il conflitto ha portato alla Russia = ZERI
Totale vantaggi che il conflitto ha portato alla Nato/UE= ZERI

Persone che stanno pagando il prezzo: Milioni

Nella Savana c'è più ordine


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quando dicono "andiamo in russia e prendiamoli a calci in cù" ,sanno bene che male che vada ci vanno i sodati a rischiare la pelle,mica loro.
> Quando dicono "aumenterà tutto ma lo facciamo per aiutare l'ucraina",male che vada loro hanno le chiappe coperte,quelli a rischiare saranno quelli che pre-covid a stento arrivavano a fine mese,con il covid arrivavano al giorno 25 e ora causa guerra e auto-sanzioni che l'Italia si è inflitta forse (forse) arriveranno a metà mese.
> Ma chissene di quelli,noi dobbiamo pensare a regalare un fottio di armi (regalare...armi che paghiamo ovviamente noi ) a zelensky che nel frattempo si occupa anche (tra le altre cose) di fare il ministro per il turismo italiano e decide lui,per tutti,chi può entrare in italia e chi no.
> 
> ...


Discorso perfetto.
Tutto questo mi fa esplodere il fegato credimi


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Quando dicono "andiamo in russia e prendiamoli a calci in cù" ,sanno bene che male che vada ci vanno i sodati a rischiare la pelle,mica loro*.
> Quando dicono "aumenterà tutto ma lo facciamo per aiutare l'ucraina",male che vada loro hanno le chiappe coperte,quelli a rischiare saranno quelli che pre-covid a stento arrivavano a fine mese,con il covid arrivavano al giorno 25 e ora causa guerra e auto-sanzioni che l'Italia si è inflitta forse (forse) arriveranno a metà mese.
> Ma chissene di quelli,noi dobbiamo pensare a regalare un fottio di armi (regalare...armi che paghiamo ovviamente noi ) a zelensky che nel frattempo si occupa anche (tra le altre cose) di fare il ministro per il turismo italiano e decide lui,per tutti,chi può entrare in italia e chi no.
> 
> ...


Eh ma qualcuno qui ha figli d'età arruolabile... godrei non poco per la cartolina


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Raryof (23 Marzo 2022)

Sempre sul pezzo


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Eh ma qualcuno qui ha figli d'età arruolabile... godrei non poco per la cartolina


Idem 
Godrei davvero tanto.
Però io ho 34 anni e credo che sia in età adatta per portare la pace alla mitica santa Ucraina no? 
Io diserto in 2,5 secondi netti


----------



## wildfrank (23 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Le piccole soddisfazioni della vita...io vado a legna come fonte primaria e quando ho fatto casa nuova di pacca 6 anni fa mi son preso perculate da tutti i miei amici che sostenevano fossi matto, antiquato e retrogrado, tanto lavoro poca resa dicevano, siamo nel XXI secolo, più comodo di gas e gasolio che chiami la cisterna e funziona tutto cosa c'è?
> 
> Mai come quest'anno andrò nel bosco dietro casa a far legna col sorriso.


Lo stesso vale per me: devo solo affilare la lama della mia motosega...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I 30 giorni di Putin il grande stratega
> 
> - Iniziare una guerra a caso senza nemmeno un minimo di senso (Poi ci sono quelli che parlo tutti i giorni e sono fissati con la storia che è colpa della NATO, che sicuramente magari ci sguazzano ma di fatto non hanno iniziato il macello)
> - Doveva prendere il paese in 48 ore, anzi no una settimana, anzi no.. domani
> ...


e per qualcuno putin non è pazzo, è solo nostalgico dei bei tempi sovietici che furono  . Se solo putin e i suoi sodali avessero deciso di lasciare un po di liberta di mercato ai suoi cittadini magari sarebbero diventati una vera potenza e le varie ex nazioni sovietiche sarebbero ritornati da loro in maniera spontanea


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo discorso ma le bollette super alte sono di nov dic gen feb... La guerra è iniziata il 24 febbraio e le sanzioni sono iniziate a marzo. Purtroppo Putin fa il birichino da ben prima delle sanzioni dell UE


Adesso pure inflazione è colpa di Putin  ok

P.s. inflazione distruggerà il mondo
Perché inflazione sta facendo crollare in modo abissale il continente più capitalistico del mondo


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> e per qualcuno putin non è pazzo, è solo nostalgico dei bei tempi sovietici che furono  . Se solo putin e i suoi sodali avessero deciso di lasciare un po di liberta di mercato ai suoi cittadini magari sarebbero diventati una vera potenza e le varie ex nazioni sovietiche sarebbero ritornati da loro in maniera spontanea



Ma perché la Russia Zarista non aveva ambizioni di dominio? Erano per caso innocenti animelle che non facevano le guerre? Putin e i suoi solidali non ragionano come voi vorreste che ragionasse il resto del mondo, Washington esclusa ovviamente.


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Idem
> Godrei davvero tanto.
> Però io ho 34 anni e credo che sia in età adatta per portare la pace alla mitica santa Ucraina no?
> Io diserto in 2,5 secondi netti


38 io, la leva era ancora obbligatoria, probabilmente partirei prima di te ancge se il congedo ha più di 5 anni


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ci vuole l'autorizzazione di tre diverse persone per l'utilizzo di armi nucleari, questo sia da parte degli USA che da parte della Russia.
> La teoria del folle solitario o del vecchio rimbambito conta fino a un certo punto.
> 
> Tra l'altro dietro Biden penso sappia chiunque che c'è Obama.


Bho quello che stai scrivendo non smentisce la mia puntualizzazione:
*Biden è da ricoverare..
*Biden c'è l'hanno messo con la forza
Mi scoccia scrivere astuzia.. 
visto che si sa in che modo ci sono riusciti 

Appunto se c'è l'hanno messo..
Sarà altrettanto in buona compagnia..
Infatti io non sto scrivendo che farà tutto da solo ehhh 
Chiudo che Obama era un'altro manichino
e anche SE ( fasullo come non so cosa) non lo era.. il fatto di Obama non mi assicura per niente  visto i precedenti


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (23 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

Sbagliato


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma perché la Russia Zarista non aveva ambizioni di dominio? Erano per caso innocenti animelle che non facevano le guerre? Putin e i suoi solidali non ragionano come voi vorreste che ragionasse il resto del mondo, Washington esclusa ovviamente.


ma che cosa c'entra la russia zarista? e le animelle innocenti bho quanto tempo ci vuole per cambiare mentalità? ere geologiche? Se per questo pure la germania era piena di pazzi nazzisti e ha avuto ruoli primari nello scoppio di due guerre mondiali, eppure dopo la caduta del muro di berlino quanto tempo ci ha messo per diventare la germania di ora?
Il giappone non era un altra nazione di kamikaze che ti attaccavano a tradimento? quanto tempo ci ha messo a diventare il giappone di oggi? Oppure, rimandendo in italia, l'italia fascista e voltabandiera quanto tempo ci ha messo a diventare una nazione "normale"?

Se sti russi hanno una mentalità che gli occidentali non capiscono allora, come avviene in tutti i gruppi sociali quando uno non condivide il sistema valoriale, che se ne stiano per i fatti loro a casa loro e non vadano a rompere le palle ai vicini.

Dobbiamo leggere assurdità, i russi hanno la mentalità zarista e le ambizioni di dominio, a sto punto andiamo a rivangare le ambizioni imperialiste dell'impero romano e proclamiamoci diretti eredi e andiamo a rompere le palle a mezzo mondo


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lui ride sempre, almeno lui si diverte.


Biden: moriremo tutti ahaha


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

Biden sembra mia nonna qualche anno fa (ora poraccia la mia nonnina c'ha l' Alzheimer grave)


----------



## Sam (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma l'arrampicata sugli specchi la stai facendo tu, tirando fuori argomentazioni senza senso, la stai buttando su chi c'ha l'haker piu lungo? boh


No, ti ho semplicemente fatto capire, ma invano a quanto pare, che hai scritto una scemenza, quando dai del fermo al palo ad un popolo, facendo il figo tirando fuori le VPN e argomenti che non conosci.
Specialmente in un paese che ha fatto della nazionalizzazione tecnologica in settori strategici parte del suo programma.


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma che cosa c'entra la russia zarista? e le animelle innocenti bho quanto tempo ci vuole per cambiare mentalità? ere geologiche? Se per questo pure la germania era piena di pazzi nazzisti e ha avuto ruoli primari nello scoppio di due guerre mondiali, eppure dopo la caduta del muro di berlino quanto tempo ci ha messo per diventare la germania di ora?
> Il giappone non era un altra nazione di kamikaze che ti attaccavano a tradimento? quanto tempo ci ha messo a diventare il giappone di oggi? Oppure, rimandendo in italia, l'italia fascista e voltabandiera quanto tempo ci ha messo a diventare una nazione "normale"?
> 
> Se sti russi hanno una mentalità che gli occidentali non capiscono allora, come avviene in tutti i gruppi sociali quando uno non condivide il sistema valoriale, che se ne stiano per i fatti loro a casa loro e non vadano a rompere le palle ai vicini.
> ...



E proprio non si vuol capire... I russi sono come gli americani e i cinesi. Hanno le loro zone di influenza e sia che tu ti chiami Pinco, sia che tu ti chiami Pallo, se gli rompi le scatole vai incontro a brutte conseguenze. Mi spiace turbare la sensibilità tua e dei tuoi amici con questi ragionamenti pragmatici ma è così dall' alba dei tempi. Prima abbandonate le vostre convinzioni per cui: siamo nel 2022 la guerra è bruttahh e non si fahh e prima Ve ne uscite dai vostri corto circuiti. Quanto al richiamo alla Russia Zarista era un modo per farti capire che la Russia ha sempre avuto una proiezione egemonica e imperiale. Ma dimenticati di quello che ti ho detto altrimenti dormi male.


----------



## Shmuk (23 Marzo 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Lo stesso vale per me: devo solo affilare la lama della mia motosega...



Peccato solo che la legna inquini più del gas e degli altri combustibili...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> No, ti ho semplicemente fatto capire, ma invano a quanto pare, che hai scritto una scemenza, quando dai del fermo al palo ad un popolo, facendo il figo tirando fuori le VPN e argomenti che non conosci.
> Specialmente in un paese che ha fatto della nazionalizzazione tecnologica in settori strategici parte del suo programma.


guarda che le scemenze continui tu a dirle, se sti russi fossero tutti iper tecnologici perche si bevono la propaganda putiniana? sara che forse quelli che veramente sanno aggirarla sono una minima parte? ma ti lascio con le tue convinzioni infondate


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma perché la Russia Zarista non aveva ambizioni di dominio? Erano per caso innocenti animelle che non facevano le guerre? Putin e i suoi solidali non ragionano come voi vorreste che ragionasse il resto del mondo, Washington esclusa ovviamente.



Far passare per pazzo il Putin di ora è il modo che hanno trovato i tanti che hanno fatto sempre affari con lui per ripulirsi la coscienza.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> 38 io, la leva era ancora obbligatoria, probabilmente partirei prima di te ancge se il congedo ha più di 5 anni


Disertiamo fidati  
Mica vado a morire per loro


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2022)

*E' severamente vietato parlare di altri utenti che non sono nel forum, è contro il regolamento.

Per quel che riguarda poi alcune risposte, inutile commentare.*


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Disertiamo fidati
> Mica vado a morire per loro



Non vuoi diventare un eroe?


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

*Un'altra zucca vuota bannata. Vediamo se lo seguono quelli che gli hanno messo il like.*

*Ripeto: se dovete flammare andatevene da soli che tanto prima o poi vi seghiamo.*

*Il topic riapre. Minimo accenno di flame = ban definitivo.*


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Un'altra zucca vuota bannata. Vediamo se lo seguono quelli che gli hanno messo il like.*
> 
> *Ripeto: se dovete flammare andatevene da soli che tanto prima o poi vi seghiamo.*
> 
> *Il topic riapre. Minimo accenno di flame = ban definitivo.*


.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (23 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sempre sul pezzo


 un giorno,l'ennesimo, di ordinaria lucida follia nel draghistan


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma perché la Russia Zarista non aveva ambizioni di dominio? Erano per caso innocenti animelle che non facevano le guerre? Putin e i suoi solidali non ragionano come voi vorreste che ragionasse il resto del mondo, Washington esclusa ovviamente.


Però perdonami, ma questo che c’entra?
Mica siamo nel 1800 ormai.
Ci si evolve e si cambia. Non si possono fare guerre di conquista


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E proprio non si vuol capire... I russi sono come gli americani e i cinesi. Hanno le loro zone di influenza e sia che tu ti chiami Pinco, sia che tu ti chiami Pallo, se gli rompi le scatole vai incontro a brutte conseguenze. Mi spiace turbare la sensibilità tua e dei tuoi amici con questi ragionamenti pragmatici ma è così dall' alba dei tempi. Prima abbandonate le vostre convinzioni per cui: siamo nel 2022 la guerra è bruttahh e non si fahh e prima Ve ne uscite dai vostri corto circuiti. Quanto al richiamo alla Russia Zarista era un modo per farti capire che la Russia ha sempre avuto una proiezione egemonica e imperiale. Ma dimenticati di quello che ti ho detto altrimenti dormi male.


ti ringrazio che ti preoccupi per il mio sonno  in tutta tranquillita te lo spiego piu semplicemente magari ci capiamo: in un gruppo sociale ci sono dei valori condivisi, chi non li condividenon non ne fa parte, e se decide di andare ad importunare quelli dell'altro gruppo, quelli del gruppo hanno tutto il diritto di farsi rispettare.
Quindi la tua inutile giustificazione "eh ma i russi hanno la mentalità zarista , voi occidentali non capite" non capisco dove voglia andare a parare, quindi bisogna lasciare carta bianca ai russi perche hanno quella mentalità?
A sto punto giustifichiamo tutto, eh ma i mafiosi hanno quella mentalità come dire un po cosi, da criminali, un po omertosi, quelli non mafiosi non possono capire, quindi lasciateli fare, lasciateli infilare le persone nei pilastri di cemento, sono usanze loro


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però perdonami, ma questo che c’entra?
> Mica siamo nel 1800 ormai.
> Ci si evolve e si cambia. Non si possono fare guerre di conquista



Ragazzi quando troverete un mondo in cui le superpotenze ragionano secondo i vostri desiderata, fatemi un fischio. Fino ad allora la realtà è quella che avete sotto i vostri occhi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però perdonami, ma questo che c’entra?
> Mica siamo nel 1800 ormai.
> Ci si evolve e si cambia. Non si possono fare guerre di conquista


per fortuna su questo punto la vediamo uguale XD


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi quando troverete un mondo in cui le superpotenze ragionano secondo i vostri desiderata, fatemi un fischio. Fino ad allora la realtà è quella che avete sotto i vostri occhi.


Si ma non è questo il punto. Allora ripristiniamo la servitù della gleba? Lo schiavismo? La tortura?
Ogni epoca ha le sue prerogative. Non è più il mondo delle guerre, delle conquiste e della violenza fisica. Questo mi pare evidente dal 1945


----------



## Sam (23 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Un'altra zucca vuota bannata. Vediamo se lo seguono quelli che gli hanno messo il like.*
> 
> *Ripeto: se dovete flammare andatevene da soli che tanto prima o poi vi seghiamo.*
> 
> *Il topic riapre. Minimo accenno di flame = ban definitivo.*


.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Per lo stesso motivo per il quale tu ti bevi la propaganda USA.


ma è una questione di numeri, possibile mai che in russia ci siano 140 mil di esperti informatici? bho Chi si beve la propaganda americana? quando ne abbiamo parlato?


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ti ringrazio che ti preoccupi per il mio sonno  in tutta tranquillita te lo spiego piu semplicemente magari ci capiamo: in un gruppo sociale ci sono dei valori condivisi, chi non li condividenon ne fa parte, e se decide di andare ad importunare quelli dell'altro gruppo, quelli del gruppo hanno tutto il diritto di farsi rispettare.
> Quindi la tua inutile giustificazione "eh ma i russi hanno la mentalità zarista , voi occidentali non capite" non capisco dove voglia andare a parare, quindi bisogna lasciare carta bianca ai russi perche hanno quella mentalità?
> A sto punto giustifichiamo tutto, eh ma i mafiosi hanno quella mentalità come dire un po cosi, da criminali, un po omertosi, quelli non mafiosi non possono capire, quindi lasciateli fare, lasciateli infilare le persone nei pilastri di cemento, sono usanze loro



I russi non condividono il vostro orizzonte valoriale, hanno una proiezione imperiale di se e quando gli rompete le scatole quelle sono le conseguenze. Magari un giorno porterete il Gay Pride sotto il Cremlino, farete dibattiti contro l' omofobia sulle TV di stato russi o farete fare la fine al successore di Putin che fece Gorbaciov, che in uno spot per una catena di pizzerie americane, si giocò la residua reputazione che ancora gli era rimasta.Ma fino ad allora direi che potete tenere la vostra spocchia occidentalista ancora nel cassetto.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però perdonami, ma questo che c’entra?
> Mica siamo nel 1800 ormai.
> Ci si evolve e si cambia. Non si possono fare guerre di conquista



Secondo me @Rivera10 - che mi permetto di citare - non giustifica le guerre di conquista ma dice solo che da alcune Nazioni la guerra ancora oggi è considerata un normale strumento di espansione o di risoluzione delle controversie internazionali. Altre Nazioni, più scaltre come la Cina, le guerre classiche non le fanno, conquistano economicamente.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma non è questo il punto. Allora ripristiniamo la servitù della gleba? Lo schiavismo? La tortura?
> Ogni epoca ha le sue prerogative. Non è più il mondo delle guerre, delle conquiste e della violenza fisica. Questo mi pare evidente dal 1945


effettivamente gli stati del sud america erano soliti indossare i cappucci e andare in giro a menare i neri, so usanze che vanno rispettate un po come il natale


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> per fortuna su questo punto la vediamo uguale XD


Beh vorrei vedere 
Se ancora nel 2022 dobbiamo ragionare con la guerra e le conquiste è la fine!


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma non è questo il punto. Allora ripristiniamo la servitù della gleba? Lo schiavismo? La tortura?
> Ogni epoca ha le sue prerogative. Non è più il mondo delle guerre, delle conquiste e della violenza fisica. Questo mi pare evidente dal 1945



E vuoi andare tu in Russia a spiegarlo a loro?


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh vorrei vedere
> Se ancora nel 2022 dobbiamo ragionare con la guerra e le conquiste è la fine!



Forse e dico forse, qui non si tratta di guerra di conquista per loro, ma di legittima difesa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh vorrei vedere
> Se ancora nel 2022 dobbiamo ragionare con la guerra e le conquiste è la fine!


a quanto pare i russi hanno il calendario fermo a sanremo 80


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> I russi non condividono il vostro orizzonte valoriale, hanno una proiezione imperiale di se e quando gli rompete le scatole quelle sono le conseguenze. Magari un giorno porterete il Gay Pride sotto il Cremlino, farete dibattiti contro l' omofobia sulle TV di stato russi o farete fare la fine al successore di Putin che fece Gorbaciov, che in uno spot per una catena di pizzerie americane, si giocò la residua reputazione che ancora gli era rimasta.Ma fino ad allora direi che potete tenere la vostra spocchia occidentalista ancora nel cassetto.


Ma scusa, tu non sei occidentale pure?
O sei come Togliatti?
Non capisco.
Quale sarebbe la loro proiezione imperiale? Semmai questa può essere proiezione sovietica


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me @Rivera10 - che mi permetto di citare - non giustifica le guerre di conquista ma dice solo che da alcune Nazioni la guerra ancora oggi è considerata un normale strumento di espansione o di risoluzione delle controversie internazionali. Altre Nazioni, più scaltre come la Cina, le guerre classiche non le fanno, conquistano economicamente.



Tu mi hai capito Blu ma a quanto pare gli apostoli del politically correct e dei diritti( i loro)preferiscono fare gli gnorri.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Beh vorrei vedere
> Se ancora nel 2022 dobbiamo ragionare con la guerra e le conquiste è la fine!



In occidente non si deve ragionare con la guerra. Il Mondo civile non deve ricorrerci ma non possiamo pensare che non ci sia chi alla guerra non rinuncia affatto.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me @Rivera10 - che mi permetto di citare - non giustifica le guerre di conquista ma dice solo che da alcune Nazioni la guerra ancora oggi è considerata un normale strumento di espansione o di risoluzione delle controversie internazionali. Altre Nazioni, più scaltre come la Cina, le guerre classiche non le fanno, conquistano economicamente.


Ma non è nemmeno così. La Russia da quando non fa guerre di conquista? Quando la Russia ha usato l’ultima volta la guerra per espandersi? Tranne poca roba, la Russia imperiale si è cristallizzata nell’URSS.
Quindi non è proprio così. 
E poi la Russia è stata l’ultima nazione ad abolire la servitù della gleba, ce l’ha nel dna certe cose ma mica è giusto ripristinarla


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E vuoi andare tu in Russia a spiegarlo a loro?


Non ci tengo 
Ma non ce ne sarebbe il motivo. Quella di oggi, è una guerra con un preciso scopo, non c’entra nulla il dna guerrafondaio della Russia.


----------



## wildfrank (23 Marzo 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Peccato solo che la legna inquini più del gas e degli altri combustibili...


In tempo di guerra vale tutto.


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, tu non sei occidentale pure?
> O sei come Togliatti?
> Non capisco.
> Quale sarebbe la loro proiezione imperiale? Semmai questa può essere proiezione sovietica



Io sono per rispettare dei limiti in politica estera. Si chiama Real Politik e per alcuni sarà una cosa orribile ma è vecchia quanto l' uomo. Se poi mi chiedi se abbraccio i valori della cultura occidentale odierna ti rispondo di no. Non mi riconosco in un occidente che fa le guerre per esportare la democrazia, che mette al primo posto la finanza sull' economia reale, che dispensa a tutti i diritti civili( in quanto consumatori) a scapito dei diritti sociali.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Forse e dico forse, qui non si tratta di guerra di conquista per loro, ma di legittima difesa.


Dai non esageriamo. 
legittima difesa di cosa? Uccidere civile per quale difesa. E anche se arrivassi a giustificare le ragioni di questa guerra, e non ci riesco, è un atto che non è possibile nel 2022.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2022)

*Biden è arrivato a Bruxelles per il vertice NATO di domani.*


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In occidente non si deve ragionare con la guerra. Il Mondo civile non deve ricorrerci ma non possiamo pensare che non ci sia chi alla guerra non rinuncia affatto.


Si ma non è che la Russia dal 1915 si alza ogni mattino e fa guerra.


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non ci tengo
> Ma non ce ne sarebbe il motivo. Quella di oggi, è una guerra con un preciso scopo, non c’entra nulla il dna guerrafondaio della Russia.



Qua non si parla di istinto guerrafondaio ma di legge del più forte che vale per la Russia, la Cina o gli Usa. Quando finirete di guardare alle superpotenze come ad un circolo tra gentiluomini che rispettano tout court le regole proprie degli uomini ne riparliamo.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma non è nemmeno così. La Russia da quando non fa guerre di conquista? Quando la Russia ha usato l’ultima volta la guerra per espandersi? Tranne poca roba, la Russia imperiale si è cristallizzata nell’URSS.
> Quindi non è proprio così.
> E poi la Russia è stata l’ultima nazione ad abolire la servitù della gleba, ce l’ha nel dna certe cose ma mica è giusto ripristinarla


La mia considerazione era riferita a tutte le Nazioni - e non mi pare siano poche - che non condividono i valori occidentali.


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden è arrivato a Bruxelles per il vertice NATO di domani.*



Che culo


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

DIFESA USA: LA RUSSIA ADESSO STA CONCENTRANDO I SUOI SFORZI SUL LATO EAST DELL'UKRAINA


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma non è che la Russia dal 1915 si alza ogni mattino e fa guerra.



Non esiste solo la Russia. Tante Nazioni hanno idee diverse dalle nostre.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io sono per rispettare dei limiti in politica estera. Si chiama Real Politik e per alcuni sarà una cosa orribile ma è vecchia quanto l' uomo. Se poi mi chiedi se abbraccio i valori della cultura occidentale odierna ti rispondo di no. Non mi riconosco in un occidente che fa le guerre per esportare la democrazia, che mette al primo posto la finanza sull' economia reale, che dispensa a tutti i diritti civili( in quanto consumatori) a scapito dei diritti sociali.


Questo lo posso capire ma non lo condivido. Perché nemmeno a me piacciono tanto i nuovi valori occidentali, ma sono sicuramente meglio di quel blocco di mondo ex sovietico, fidati siamo nati nella parte buona del mondo. Questo fare alla Togliatti mi colpisce molto credimi.
Sono anche io per la real politik lo sai bene, ma così si esagera.


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dai non esageriamo.
> legittima difesa di cosa? Uccidere civile per quale difesa. E anche se arrivassi a giustificare le ragioni di questa guerra, e non ci riesco, è un atto che non è possibile nel 2022.



Arridaje Hakaishin. La nozione di guerra preventiva è vecchia come il cucco. Se capisci( e a Mosca l' hanno capito bene) che il tuo nemico ti vuole accerchiare quelli rispondono fregandosene dei civili, Zelensky, Pluto o Paperino.You understand?


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La mia considerazione era riferita a tutte le Nazioni - e non mi pare siano poche - che non condividono i valori occidentali.


Quindi pur con tutti i problemi che abbiamo siamo nella parte giusta del mondo


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non esiste solo la Russia. Tante Nazioni hanno idee diverse dalle nostre.


Si ma qui stiamo parlando di russia


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Arridaje Hakaishin. La nozione di guerra preventiva è vecchia come il cucco. Se capisci( e a Mosca l' hanno capito bene) che il tuo nemico ti vuole accerchiare quelli rispondono fregandosene dei civili, Zelensky, Pluto o Paperino.You understand?


Non funziona così oggi. Understand ?
E io do tante colpe alla nato/usa


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo lo posso capire ma non lo condivido. Perché nemmeno a me piacciono tanto i nuovi valori occidentali, ma sono sicuramente meglio di quel blocco di mondo ex sovietico, fidati siamo nati nella parte buona del mondo. Questo fare alla Togliatti mi colpisce molto credimi.
> Sono anche io per la real politik lo sai bene, ma così si esagera.



La real politik è cosa diversa dalle nobili enunciazioni su carta. Descrive la realtà delle cose e volenti o nolenti il mondo è guidato da quel concetto.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi pur con tutti i problemi che abbiamo siamo nella parte giusta del mondo



Siamo dalla parte giusta del Mondo secondo i nostri valori. Per altri siamo il male e non possiamo pretendere che ci vedano diversamente.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma qui stiamo parlando di russia



Certo. La Russia non ha gli stessi nostri valori. Si può dire?


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

LA RENAULT SOSPENDE LE VENDITE IN RUSSIA


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> La real politik è cosa diversa dalle nobili enunciazioni su carta. Descrive la realtà delle cose e volenti o nolenti il mondo è guidato da quel concetto.


Si ma questo non vuol dire che è tutto lecito. Non mi pare proprio


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo. La Russia non ha gli stessi nostri valori. Si può dire?


Certo che si può dire. È la realtà 
Ma non credo che in Russia siano tutti felici e contenti. E questo da sempre


----------



## Swaitak (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA RENAULT SOSPENDE LE VENDITE IN RUSSIA


effettivamente stavano facendo fare brutta a Micròn


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo che si può dire. È la realtà
> Ma non credo che in Russia siano tutti felici e contenti. E questo da sempre



Nemmeno in Italia o negli USA sono tutti felici e contenti.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA RENAULT SOSPENDE LE VENDITE IN RUSSIA



La Fiat ringrazia.


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma questo non vuol dire che è tutto lecito. Non mi pare proprio



Senti Hakaishin eliminiamo le valutazioni morali in questa storia. Il dato è: la Russia si sente minacciata? Si. Ha chiesto ripetutamente alla comunità internazionale di attenzionare la situazione in Ucraina ? Si. Ad un certo punto reagisce come reagirebbe qualsiasi potenza con ambizioni regionali. 
E noi possiamo condannarla quanto vogliamo ma ciò non cambia la tragedia che ad oggi è sotto i nostri occhi e che rischia di allargarsi se qualcuno continua a soffiare sul fuoco.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma questo non vuol dire che è tutto lecito. Non mi pare proprio



Amico mio purtroppo ciò che è lecito o meno lo stabilisce il più forte.


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La mia considerazione era riferita a tutte le Nazioni - e non mi pare siano poche - che non condividono i valori occidentali.



Nessuno lo dice perché sappiamo come funzionano le cose ma quando all' Onu c'è stata la condanna della Russia, metà del mondo si asteneva. Questo ad un osservatore obbiettivo dovrebbe dire qualcosa...


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nemmeno in Italia o negli USA sono tutti felici e contenti.


Dai blu, non parliamo della stessa cosa…


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Senti Hakaishin eliminiamo le valutazioni morali in questa storia. Il dato è: la Russia si sente minacciata? Si. Ha chiesto ripetutamente alla comunità internazionale di attenzionare la situazione in Ucraina ? Si. Ad un certo punto reagisce come reagirebbe qualsiasi potenza con ambizioni regionali.
> E noi possiamo condannarla quanto vogliamo ma ciò non cambia la tragedia che ad oggi è sotto i nostri occhi e che rischia di allargarsi se qualcuno continua a soffiare sul fuoco.


Non condivido tutto questo discorso. Non c’era motivo di arrivare a questo punto.


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

LA RUSSIA BLOCCA GOOGLE NEWS


----------



## hakaishin (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amico mio purtroppo ciò che è lecito o meno lo stabilisce il più forte.


Ragazzi dai, non siamo nel medioevo eh


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Siamo dalla parte giusta del Mondo secondo i nostri valori. Per altri siamo il male e non possiamo pretendere che ci vedano diversamente.


quando assaporano lo stile di vita occidentale chissa perche dagli oligarchi russi agli africani sui barconi tutti vogliono venire nell'impero del male


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dai blu, non parliamo della stessa cosa…



Ovvio che sono civiltà diverse. In Russia sicuramente le nostre libertà se le sognano.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> quando assaporano lo stile di vita occidentale chissa perche dagli oligarchi russi agli africani sui barconi tutti vogliono venire nell'impero del male



Mai detto che considero il nostro l'impero del male. Ho detto che non si può pretendere che tutti lo vedano come lo vediamo noi.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me il 90% della gente ha scoperto Orsini tipo una settimana fa.
> Non mi pare certo un delinquente, anzi, è una persona problematica con varie debolezze (sempre uno l' abbia visto ancora parlare)
> 
> Detto questo, il PD deve evaporare, sparire, implodere.
> ...


PD che su un tempo di dieci anni gira mediamente sul 22-25% di consenso.
PD che è stato scalato da Renzi in pochi mesi prima di rigettarlo. L'opinione media è che Renzi fosse rappresentante di Confindustria o di qualche altro potere forte.
Renzi che sembrava Dio in Terra, ma appena il sindacato ha tuonato contro i voucher si è cagato in mano ed ha fatto un rimpasto vergognoso.
PD che ha subito varie scissioni dai soliti che fanno a gara a chi è più a sinistra, salvo considerare il PD ormai una emanazione di centro destra, perché tutto è relativo.
Ma se il problema nazionale è un partito che con quella percentuale non vince mai ma governa sempre, nessuno si domanda mai dove stiano di casa quegli inetti che con il 75% rappresentano il resto del paese? Ma che insulsi dementi, perdentoni sono?


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi dai, non siamo nel medioevo eh



Alcune Nazioni al medioevo non ci sono ancora nemmeno arrivate.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mai detto che considero il nostro è l'impero del male. Ho detto che non si può pretendere che tutti lo vedano come lo vediamo noi.


dove ho scritto che tu avresti detto che siamo l'impero del male? ho puntualizzato quello che dicevi, qualcuno ci vede come il male, poi quanto provano come si vive in occidente a quel punto si accorgono che tanto male non è e ci vogliono restare a vita


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mai detto che considero il nostro l'impero del male. Ho detto che non si può pretendere che tutti lo vedano come lo vediamo noi.



È un concetto che a quanto pare non vuole entrare in testa.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ti ringrazio che ti preoccupi per il mio sonno  in tutta tranquillita te lo spiego piu semplicemente magari ci capiamo: in un gruppo sociale ci sono dei valori condivisi, chi non li condividenon non ne fa parte, e se decide di andare ad importunare quelli dell'altro gruppo, quelli del gruppo hanno tutto il diritto di farsi rispettare.
> Quindi la tua inutile giustificazione "eh ma i russi hanno la mentalità zarista , voi occidentali non capite" non capisco dove voglia andare a parare, quindi bisogna lasciare carta bianca ai russi perche hanno quella mentalità?
> A sto punto giustifichiamo tutto, eh ma i mafiosi hanno quella mentalità come dire un po cosi, da criminali, un po omertosi, quelli non mafiosi non possono capire, quindi lasciateli fare, lasciateli infilare le persone nei pilastri di cemento, sono usanze loro


Visto quello che stiamo permettendo noi italiani a quelli che ci dovrebbero tutelare e difendere.. direi si! stiamo a guardare da più e più anni! poi sui social network devo dire che siamo molto attivi  le loro usanze sono da criminali ma è tradizione politica da 20 anni quindi va bene.. visto che non alziamo un singolo dito


----------



## pazzomania (23 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> PD che su un tempo di dieci anni gira mediamente sul 22-25% di consenso.
> PD che è stato scalato da Renzi in pochi mesi prima di rigettarlo. L'opinione media è che Renzi fosse rappresentante di Confindustria o di qualche altro potere forte.
> Renzi che sembrava Dio in Terra, ma appena il sindacato ha tuonato contro i voucher si è cagato in mano ed ha fatto un rimpasto vergognoso.
> PD che ha subito varie scissioni dai soliti che fanno a gara a chi è più a sinistra, salvo considerare il PD ormai una emanazione di centro destra, perché tutto è relativo.
> Ma se il problema nazionale è un partito che con quella percentuale non vince mai ma governa sempre, nessuno si domanda mai dove stiano di casa quegli inetti che con il 75% rappresentano il resto del paese? Ma che insulsi dementi, perdentoni sono?


Ma infatti non ce l' ho tanto col pd, insomma... non è colpa loro se dall'altra parte ci sono personaggi del calibro di Salvini e Meloni.

Io dico che il PD deve sparire, perché altrimenti farà SEMPRE da alibi.

E questo andazzo, porterà l'Italia al declino.

Devono sparire, punto.
Altrimenti la gente orienterà il pensiero più sulla loro presenza che sulla realtà delle cose.
Ed è devastante


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> dove ho scritto che tu avresti detto che siamo l'impero del male? ho puntualizzato quello che dicevi, qualcuno ci vede come il male, poi quanto provano come si vive in occidente a quel punto si accorgono che tanto male non è e ci vogliono restare a vita



Ok, chi prova - profugo, immigrato o ricco oligarca - l'occidente poi vuole restarci. Io mi riferisco a tanti che non hanno alcuna intenzione di provarlo. Esistono anche loro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non ce l' ho tanto col pd, insomma... non è colpa loro se dall'altra parte ci sono personaggi del calibro di Salvini e Meloni.
> 
> Io dico che il PD deve sparire, perché altrimenti farà SEMPRE da alibi.
> 
> E questo andazzo, porterà l'Italia al declino.


la fortuna del PD è che dall'altra parta si mettono di impegno a sembrare dei fenomeni da baraccone, tipo salvini che per anni ha rotto le palle con le armi pure alla casalinga di voghera, che è giusto sparare se uno ti entra in casa, e l'altro giorno dopo il comizio di zelensy se ne esce dicendo "quando si parla di armi non sono mai felice", quindi se ti invadono casa si puo sparare, se ti invadono la nazione no  
Se in Italia ci fosse una mezza destra liberale seria il pd verrebbe ridimensionato


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok, chi prova - profugo, immigrato o ricco oligarca - l'occidente poi vuole restarci. Io mi riferisco a tanti che non hanno alcuna intenzione di provarlo. Esistono anche loro.


In sostanza stai dicendo che loro non vogliono più essere derubati da noi per permettere il nostro benessere? Ehh da un bel po' che è così!Se no col cavolo che battivamo tutta questa sofferenza e complicanze in questi ultimi anni!
Direi anche giustamente.. solo che arrivare allo scontro ora è tutto un altro paio di maniche! Il fatto che isolare la Russia (che non è sola malgrado il mainstrem) può portare a qualcosa di peggio dell'Ucraina! una lotta tra vecchi patroni e nuovi patroni ! ( India Cina ecc..)


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2022)

LA BORSA RUSSA RIAPRIRA' FINALMENTE DOMANI, UFFICIALE. LO SHORT SELLING (VENDERE PRIMA DI COMPRARE) SARA' VIETATO


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> In sostanza stai dicendo che loro non vogliono più essere derubati da noi per permettere il nostro benessere? Ehh da un bel po' che è così!Se no col cavolo che battivamo tutta questa sofferenza e complicanze in questi ultimi anni!
> Direi anche giustamente.. solo che arrivare allo scontro ora è tutto un altro paio di maniche!



C' è una cosa da dire interessante secondo me. È che tra i paesi che non hanno votato contro la Russia all' ONU ci sono anche quelle nazioni con potenziale demografico e manifattura che ormai la fanno da padrona. Mentre noi ci deindustrializziamo loro invece producono e si espandono. Questo rischia di essere il vero scontro tra civiltà.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> C' è una cosa da dire interessante secondo me. È che tra i paesi che non hanno votato contro la Russia all' ONU ci sono anche quelle nazioni con potenziale demografico e manifattura che ormai la fanno da padrona. Mentre noi ci deindustrializziamo loro invece producono e si espandono. Questo rischia di essere il vero scontro tra civiltà.



La Russia non è affatto sola. Molte Nazioni importanti vedono in altri il nemico.


----------



## cris (23 Marzo 2022)

Ma tutti quelli che giudicano la pagliuzza zelensky, ignorando la trave chiamata putin, sono consci vero di cose tipo la vicenda navalny?


----------



## cris (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amico mio purtroppo ciò che è lecito o meno lo stabilisce il più forte.


A quale sunto vuoi arrivare col tuo concetto, dunque?


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA BORSA RUSSA RIAPRIRA' FINALMENTE DOMANI, UFFICIALE. LO SHORT SELLING (VENDERE PRIMA DI COMPRARE) SARA' VIETATO


Vietare posizioni short è un modo gentile per dire "sappiamo che faremmo -90% in due ore, abbiate pietà"


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Russia non è affatto sola. Molte Nazioni importanti vedono in altri il nemico.



Io all' America rimprovero una cosa principalmente:la perdita di autorevolezza. Ed è su questo terreno che mostra il fianco. Condanni la Russia per l'aggressione all' Ucraina dimenticandoti di avere scatenato guerre per molto meno in varie parti del mondo. Non sei più autorevole nel consesso mondiale e questo la gente ad ogni latitudine lo avverte.


----------



## kekkopot (23 Marzo 2022)

Piccolo OT: avete sentito dei transgender in fuga respinte al confine e costrette a tornare indietro per combattare per la legge marziale? A quanto pare avevano ancora il nome maschile.
​


----------



## cris (23 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I 30 giorni di Putin il grande stratega
> 
> - Iniziare una guerra a caso senza nemmeno un minimo di senso (Poi ci sono quelli che parlo tutti i giorni e sono fissati con la storia che è colpa della NATO, che sicuramente magari ci sguazzano ma di fatto non hanno iniziato il macello)
> - Doveva prendere il paese in 48 ore, anzi no una settimana, anzi no.. domani
> ...


Gia
Degrado vero


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> A quale sunto vuoi arrivare col tuo concetto, dunque?




Se Putin - dittatore da condannare senza alcun dubbio - ritiene nel suo diritto invadere l'Ucraina perché la vede come una minaccia per la sicurezza della Russia, la guerra - dal suo punto di vista - è lecita.


----------



## cris (23 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT: avete sentito dei transgender in fuga respinte al confine e costrette a tornare indietro per combattare per la legge marziale? A quanto pare avevano ancora il nome maschile.
> ​


Imbraccino i fucili se hanno le @@…
Ah no


----------



## cris (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se Putin - dittatore da condannare senza alcun dubbio - ritiene nel suo diritto invadere l'Ucraina perché la vede come una minaccia per la sicurezza della Russia, la guerra - dal suo punto di vista - è lecita.


E sticazzi di come vede lecita o meno la cosa il dittatore di turno, Impari a stare al mondo..
Lo vuoi forse giustificare siccome “per lui e giusto”?
Andando in qualche ospedale psichiatrico, ognuno avra teorie strabilianti immagino. E quindi?
Il sunto finale, quale sarebbe?


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> E sticazzi di come vede lecita o meno la cosa il dittatore di turno, Impari a stare al mondo..
> Lo vuoi forse giustificare siccome “per lui e giusto”?
> Andando in qualche ospedale psichiatrico, ognuno avra teorie strabilianti immagino. E quindi?



Tentare di capire cosa ha mosso Putin significa giustificarlo? 
Per me dovrebbe essere rimosso, in un qualsiasi modo...


----------



## cris (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tentare di capire cosa ha mosso Putin significa giustificarlo?
> Per me dovrebbe essere rimosso, in un qualsiasi modo...


Il motivo di tentare di capirlo?
A che pro? Dopodiche?

si puo anche tentare di capire come mai fa ammazzare o avvelenare o quando son fortunati incarcerare gli avversari politici.

E poi? Dopo che si e entrati nella mente del dittatore?

si trova la colpa dell’occidente? O che altro?

chiedo, per comprendere…


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

*Basta continuate in privato *


----------



## cris (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Basta continuate in privato *


Non per polemizzare ma non esistono messaggi privati per quanto ne so.
Comunque sto solo ponendo quesiti sul punto di vista di altre persone, per tentar di capirlo.


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Non per polemizzare ma non esistono messaggi privati per quanto ne so.
> Comunque sto solo ponendo quesiti sul punto di vista di altre persone, per tentar di capirlo.



Se vuoi continuare scrivigli sul diario. Non è una chat nè un interrogatorio. Ed ognuno ha il suo punto di vista a riguardo.

Non possiamo stare a ripetere sempre le stesse cose.

Si torna on topic.


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

non so se ve ne siete accorti ma le persone non si stanno bevendo tutte le vaccate a senso unico
la gente normale non vuole fare la guerra alla Russia, contrariamente a qualche falchetto della NATO
è di ieri sera



>


----------



## cris (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se vuoi continuare scrivigli sul diario. Non è una chat nè un interrogatorio. Ed ognuno ha il suo punto di vista a riguardo.
> 
> Non possiamo stare a ripetere sempre le stesse cose.
> 
> Si torna on topic.


Ah ok, intendevi il diario, ma non è privato percio non capivo.
Comunque i miei quesiti ed argomenti eran on topic sinceramente.
Detto questo ok, anche se delle risposte non sarebbero sgradite, dibattevo sull argomento, tentavo di capire le ragioni di determinate posizioni o affermazioni, non giudicavo.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non so se ve ne siete accorti ma le persone non si stanno bevendo tutte le vaccate a senso unico
> la gente normale non vuole fare la guerra alla Russia, contrariamente a qualche falchetto della NATO
> è di ieri sera



Nessuno sano di mente si augura la guerra.


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non so se ve ne siete accorti ma le persone non si stanno bevendo tutte le vaccate a senso unico
> la gente normale non vuole fare la guerra alla Russia, contrariamente a qualche falchetto della NATO
> è di ieri sera



Ma santo Dio, chi sano di mente si metterebbe contro la Russia? Parliamo di motivi economici, politici e militari. Comunque vada, verremmo spazzati via in un batter d'occhio.

La guerra alla Russia uno la può fare a call of duty, al massimo. Magari col gamepad dell'Ucraina.


----------



## cris (23 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non so se ve ne siete accorti ma le persone non si stanno bevendo tutte le vaccate a senso unico
> la gente normale non vuole fare la guerra alla Russia, contrariamente a qualche falchetto della NATO
> è di ieri sera



Non ce bisogno di ascoltar le vaccate per aver sale in zucca e quindi il non voler fare la guerra alla russia.
Qua la guerra è la russia che la sta facendo…
Comunque, non è apprezzabile aver un atteggiamento di “appecoramento” alle follie che putin svolge.
Ripudio la guerra e auspico una soluzione diplomatica, ma giusto per sottolineare una cosa evidente, storicamente parlando, i matti non li hanno rimossi quelli che per paura non han fatto nulla.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non so se ve ne siete accorti ma le persone non si stanno bevendo tutte le vaccate a senso unico
> la gente normale non vuole fare la guerra alla Russia, contrariamente a qualche falchetto della NATO
> è di ieri sera


Ma qui nessuno vuole fare guerra alla Russia.
Semplicemente si pongono alla condotta russa determinate linee rosse, esattamente come la Russia fa con noi.
Quando queste linee rosse vengono superate, generalmente la guerra diventa inevitabile perchè diventa un discorso di credibilità della deterrenza di una grande potenza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2022)

*Zelensky: "Chiedo domani, anniversario di un mese dalla guerra, la mobilitazione di tutto il mondo.
Scendete tutti in piazza a protestare, uscite tutti dalla vostra casa. Rendetevi visibili e fate sentire la vostra voce. Questa non è la guerra dell'Ucraina, è la guerra di tutto il mondo."*


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Chiedo domani, anniversario di un mese dalla guerra, la mobilitazione di tutto il mondo.
> Scendete tutti in piazza a protestare, uscite tutti dalla vostra casa. Rendetevi visibili e fate sentire la vostra voce. Questa non è la guerra dell'Ucraina, è la guerra di tutto il mondo."*



La guerra di tutto il mondo? Posa le strisce, va...


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

Il parìa internazionale, detto Russia, ospita a Mosca la riunione dei BRICS

qualche anno fa noi eravamo nei PIIGS, giusto per ricordare chi fossero i reietti inguaiati economicamente...



>



in attesa di rivalutare con gli interessi il rublo facendosi pagare le materie prime in moneta domestica


----------



## vota DC (23 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Il motivo di tentare di capirlo?
> A che pro? Dopodiche?
> 
> si puo anche tentare di capire come mai fa ammazzare o avvelenare o quando son fortunati incarcerare gli avversari politici.
> ...


Gli avversari politici di Putin sono a fare opposizione nella Duma.....e sono dei duri e puri a differenza di quello che girava con Berlusconi. Quelli che assassina sono persone scomode per ben altri motivi perché Putin è parecchio compromesso con l'occidente e ci sono segreti che potrebbero costargli il posto. La controparte americana è la famiglia Clinton con i testimoni e investigatori puntualmente suicidati, ammazzati durante rapine poco prima del processo.....il tutto in maniera mal costruita ma lì perché Putin è del Kgb e i Clinton sono parecchio grossolani e indiscreti, tra l'altro invece di starsene zitti ridicolizzano le vittime (sul loro giornaletto Forbes "naaah la morte di JFK junior non è una sliding Door, i Kennedy come politici non valgono nulla rispetto ai Clinton")


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Chiedo domani, anniversario di un mese dalla guerra, la mobilitazione di tutto il mondo.
> Scendete tutti in piazza a protestare, uscite tutti dalla vostra casa. Rendetevi visibili e fate sentire la vostra voce. Questa non è la guerra dell'Ucraina, è la guerra di tutto il mondo."*



Questa è e soprattutto deve restare la guerra dell'Ucraina.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Chiedo domani, anniversario di un mese dalla guerra, la mobilitazione di tutto il mondo.
> Scendete tutti in piazza a protestare, uscite tutti dalla vostra casa. Rendetevi visibili e fate sentire la vostra voce. Questa non è la guerra dell'Ucraina, è la guerra di tutto il mondo."*



Se crediamo ad una sceneggiatura, domani a quel vertice Nato verrà presa qualche decisione terribile.

Speriamo che in questo caso non ci sia un copione.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se crediamo ad una sceneggiatura, domani a quel vertice Nato verrà presa qualche decisione terribile.
> 
> Speriamo che in questo caso non ci sia un copione.



Quale decisione temi? Un intervento Nato?


----------



## cris (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Chiedo domani, anniversario di un mese dalla guerra, la mobilitazione di tutto il mondo.
> Scendete tutti in piazza a protestare, uscite tutti dalla vostra casa. Rendetevi visibili e fate sentire la vostra voce. Questa non è la guerra dell'Ucraina, è la guerra di tutto il mondo."*


Sta chiedendo di manifestare contro il bombardamento che subisce, impossibile dargli contro onestamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quale decisione temi? Un intervento Nato?



Lo negano in tutti i modi possibili, anche oggi, ma c'è troppa mobilitazione su questo evento...


----------



## Andris (23 Marzo 2022)

senza quotarvi tutti, come non la vuole nesssuno ?
ogni giorno si leggono messaggi ovunque per mettere la Russia al suo posto, spodestare Putin, rovinare quello filorusso, distruggere gli affari dei russi e con i russi etc
che dovrebbe fare la Russia come reazione a questo ?
si finisce in guerra così, non certo a trattare la pace
buono a sapersi che sia una minoranza rumorosa

intanto le agenzie parlano di Polonia vicina alla chiusura delle relazioni diplomatiche con la Russia


----------



## cris (23 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Gli avversari politici di Putin sono a fare opposizione nella Duma.....e sono dei duri e puri a differenza di quello che girava con Berlusconi. Quelli che assassina sono persone scomode per ben altri motivi perché Putin è parecchio compromesso con l'occidente e ci sono segreti che potrebbero costargli il posto. La controparte americana è la famiglia Clinton con i testimoni e investigatori puntualmente suicidati, ammazzati durante rapine poco prima del processo.....il tutto in maniera mal costruita ma lì perché Putin è del Kgb e i Clinton sono parecchio grossolani e indiscreti, tra l'altro invece di starsene zitti ridicolizzano le vittime (sul loro giornaletto Forbes "naaah la morte di JFK junior non è una sliding Door, i Kennedy come politici non valgono nulla rispetto ai Clinton")


E quindi?
L’america e cattiva uguale, tutto apposto allora? Non sono daccordo, qui si sta parlando di putin. Domani eventualmente parleremo degli usa quando combineranno idiozie equivalenti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La guerra di tutto il mondo? Posa le strisce, va...



Ma non può girarsi la quarta stagione di quello schifo di serie in un set, e lasciare la guerra e la politica a persone normali?


----------



## cris (23 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> senza quotarvi tutti, come non la vuole nesssuno ?
> ogni giorno si leggono messaggi ovunque per mettere la Russia al suo posto, spodestare Putin, rovinare quello filorusso, distruggere gli affari dei russi e con i russi etc
> buono a sapersi che sia una minoranza rumorosa
> 
> intanto le agenzie parlano di Polonia vicina alla chiusura delle relazioni diplomatiche con la Russia


Suggerisci quindi di appecorarsi al folle?
Chiedo.
La soluzione quale sarebbe? Permettere qualsiasi bestialità perche “e da matti dargli contro”?


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo negano in tutti i modi possibili, anche oggi, ma c'è troppa mobilitazione su questo evento...



Secondo me decideranno "solo" di dare ancora più armi all'Ucraina.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me decideranno "solo" di dare ancora più armi all'Ucraina.



Guadagnamo solo qualche settimana prima dell'oblio...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT: avete sentito dei transgender in fuga respinte al confine e costrette a tornare indietro per combattare per la legge marziale? A quanto pare avevano ancora il nome maschile.
> ​



Non è che i fluidi possono scegliere di essere maschi o femmine per come fa comodo...


----------



## cris (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Guadagnamo solo qualche settimana prima dell'oblio...


Sei catastrofista, la guerra nucleare significherebbe la quasi estinzione di tutti, non sembra cosa probabile.
Anche se nulla e impossibile a sto punto. Ma che fare? Assecondare un folle siccome minaccia cose catastrofiche? Ignorare il
Tutto e starne fuori facendogli fare
Tutto cio che vuole
E dandogli quindi maggiore potere? Brutto dilemma


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Guadagnamo solo qualche settimana prima dell'oblio...



Io non credo che si andrà così oltre. Non conviene a nessuno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

Per me oblio è comunque una guerra mondiale, senza nucleare. Almeno con il nucleare schiattiamo tutti assieme in pochi giorni. Una guerra mondiale di logoramento è un supplizio ancora maggiore...


----------



## cris (24 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non credo che si andrà così oltre. Non conviene a nessuno.


Gia, si starebbe “combattendo” per il nulla, perchè con la guerra nucleare poi ci sarebbe il nulla.


----------



## cris (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me oblio è comunque una guerra mondiale, senza nucleare. Almeno con il nucleare schiattiamo tutti assieme in pochi giorni. Una guerra mondiale di logoramento è un supplizio ancora maggiore...


Non vedo la russia vincente in una guerra mondiale. Ma poi a nessuno interessa, la guerra mondiale fa danni economici e basta. Almeno dice la logica.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me oblio è comunque una guerra mondiale, senza nucleare. Almeno con il nucleare schiattiamo tutti assieme in pochi giorni. Una guerra mondiale di logoramento è un supplizio ancora maggiore...



Tranquillo, sarebbe una guerra mondiale molto breve perché, secondo me, il nucleare sarebbe usato.
La Russia ha già dichiarato che lo userebbe se fosse minacciata la sua esistenza.


----------



## Riccardo88 (24 Marzo 2022)

Scholz ha pienamente ragione, basta con questa no-fly zone, è stata rifiutata centinaia di volte.
Non possiamo permetterci di entrare (direttamente) in guerra, guerra fatta massacrando gli ucraini per via di disegni politici chiari, ammessi spesso pure dai filorussi.
Il disegno cino-russo (da ricordare i primi che sparsero il virus, mentre i russi ad inventare il vaccino in tempi da guinness world record) è da tempo quello di prendere il nostro posto in cima alla catena economica. I nostri "padroni" non sono santi, anzi.. ma vedere un nuovo ordine mondiale con cinesi da padroni e russi cani sciolti che ci ricattano a suon di confetti mi fa star male quasi quanto i massacri che avvengono in Ucraina.
Pochi se ne fregano di un morto dall'altra parte della città, vero, me se capita ad un vicino di casa diventa inquietante.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Alcune Nazioni al medioevo non ci sono ancora nemmeno arrivate.


I paesi arabi..


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non ce l' ho tanto col pd, insomma... non è colpa loro se dall'altra parte ci sono personaggi del calibro di Salvini e Meloni.
> 
> Io dico che il PD deve sparire, perché altrimenti farà SEMPRE da alibi.
> 
> ...


Il pd rappresenta tutto il marcio del paese, il lercio farcito di interessi, avidità, cupidigia ed egoismo mascherato bene da puro e candido agnellino.
Un cancro per il paese. Hanno le mani in pasta dappertutto e decidono tutto loro. Ma alla gente sta bene così..


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma tutti quelli che giudicano la pagliuzza zelensky, ignorando la trave chiamata putin, sono consci vero di cose tipo la vicenda navalny?


E cosa c’entra questo?
E poi navalny è un tipo losco pure lui..


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Chiedo domani, anniversario di un mese dalla guerra, la mobilitazione di tutto il mondo.
> Scendete tutti in piazza a protestare, uscite tutti dalla vostra casa. Rendetevi visibili e fate sentire la vostra voce. Questa non è la guerra dell'Ucraina, è la guerra di tutto il mondo."*


Questa non è assolutamente la mi guerra pagliaccio!
Domani mi accendo un bel sigaro nicaraguense e mi bevo un bel whisky.
La guerra di tutto il mondo…ma pensa te


----------



## gabri65 (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Chiedo domani, anniversario di un mese dalla guerra, la mobilitazione di tutto il mondo.
> Scendete tutti in piazza a protestare, uscite tutti dalla vostra casa. Rendetevi visibili e fate sentire la vostra voce. Questa non è la guerra dell'Ucraina, è la guerra di tutto il mondo."*



Io il prezzo della guerra lo sto già pagando, visto che oggi mi è arrivata la bolletta del gas. Meglio che non parlo, se no viene giù il forum.

Maledetti tutti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Chiedo domani, anniversario di un mese dalla guerra, la mobilitazione di tutto il mondo.
> Scendete tutti in piazza a protestare, uscite tutti dalla vostra casa. Rendetevi visibili e fate sentire la vostra voce. Questa non è la guerra dell'Ucraina, è la guerra di tutto il mondo."*


Lo dicevo che si sarebbe arrivati all'inno ucraino dal balcone


----------



## danjr (24 Marzo 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Non vedo la russia vincente in una guerra mondiale. Ma poi a nessuno interessa, la guerra mondiale fa danni economici e basta. Almeno dice la logica.


Ma la Russia già non riesce a vincere in Ucraina figurati una guerra mondiale convenzionale. Non penso che la Cina, poi, sia tanto superiore militarmente (anzi).


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Lo dicevo che si sarebbe arrivati all'inno ucraino dal balcone


Ce la faremo + slava ucrainiy?


----------



## Albijol (24 Marzo 2022)

DISTRUTTA NAVE RUSSA AL PORTO DI BERDYANSK (occupata dai russi). ALTRE DUE NAVI DANNEGGIATE SONO FUGGITE. E le figure di M. continuano


----------



## Albijol (24 Marzo 2022)

RIAPRE LA BORSA DI MOSCA, INDICE MOEX (il loro DAX), IN RISALITA A 108 PUNTI.


----------



## danjr (24 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> DISTRUTTA NAVE RUSSA AL PORTO DI BERDYANSK (occupata dai russi). ALTRE DUE NAVI DANNEGGIATE SONO FUGGITE. E le figure di M. continuano


Se continuano così, va a finire che gli ucraini passano al contrattacco vero e proprio


----------

